# ~~~Relaxed Bunning Thread~~~



## sunnieb (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok, I'm thinking of going back on a bunning regimen for most of 2013.

I know we all bun at some time or another, so why not put all the info in one thread? 

Anything bunning related goes here!  Tips, pics, accessories, thread links, etc.

I'll be back!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 21, 2013)

Here's the thread I found when I first joined LHCF and inspired me to do long-term bunning:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5635&highlight=found


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2013)

^^^that thread helped me too.  i figured out that wet bunning wasn't the thing for me.  also, donut buns/sock buns are really hard on my hair and ends.

i got my hair in a funky bun right now. bunning has really helped with protecting my hair from getting snagged!


----------



## freckledface (Jan 21, 2013)

shortdub78 I'm wearing a sock bun for the first time. Why was it bad for you hair? I figured the sock would be drying so I wrapped it in plastic wrap. What yall think??


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2013)

the plastic may help, but the manipulation of it alone isn't worth it for me.  i'm talking about securing the hair around it too.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 21, 2013)

The High Bun Thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=628613&highlight=bunning


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2013)

From my LHCF blog....
How to Baggy Bun with Banana Clip
Baggy Bun with Banana Clip
Donut/Sock Bun
Baggy Bun (with pics)
Nightly Baggy


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jan 22, 2013)

Any spin pin users? I just bought some last week and I am ADDICTED.


----------



## Loving (Jan 22, 2013)

I need some bun styles. I always use a donut even though my hair is past APL. I'm lazy.........


----------



## WantNatural (Jan 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> From my LHCF blog....
> How to Baggy Bun with Banana Clip
> Baggy Bun with Banana Clip
> Donut/Sock Bun
> ...



 Hi ladies!  I'm natural, but after taking a break from bunning for a few weeks with twist outs, I'm ready to start again.  I've been wearing the same baggy bun for close to two years - ready to change it up and learn new ways to secure my hair.  Thanks divachyk for sharing these links.  I never realized there was such a variety of banana clips.  I've already found some that I think will work better on my hair than the traditional clip.  Your blog has some great information!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2013)

I have pages of pics on my LHCF blog -- enjoy. 

Tips.....
-Use banana clips for making ponytails and good days hair pins for securing.

-As a change up method, to not cause stress on my hair, I will bun by twisting the hair and then securing with tools like spin pins, metal duck bill clips or other gentle tools. 

-Don't pull the hair too tightly to avoid stress on edges and nape.

-Re-do frequency determined by my hair needs. If it needs a boost of moisture, I'll take it down nightly, moisturize & re-do the bun. If moisture is on point, then I'll keep the bun in until it looks old or my hair needs additional moisture. 

-Slick down the edges and nape with soft bristle toothbrush and something gentle like Bee Mine Bee Hold, Whipped Gelly, Hairveda Red Tea Holding Gel, Oyin Shine & Define.

-I sometimes use a cut up stocking for making my pony. I saturate it in conditioner overnight or right before making my pony to ensure it doesn't pull moisture from my hair.

-I have some tiny nape hairs that sometimes poke out and I will throw on headbands to hide those stubborn hairs. I try to always put conditioner on the headband before putting it on so it doesn't rub my hair and cause breakage. Some headbands are too ornate and may be damaged by doing this (experienced that) so just be cautious of that before applying conditioner to all types of headbands.

-I use a tiny, see through hair net to give the appearance that all hairs are in place. I hate out of place hairs unless I'm going for the messy bun look.


----------



## Leesh (Jan 22, 2013)

Ooooo...Yes.
I jus started my bunning reg about two weeks ago. I usually "Wet" bun for the duration of my stretch until touch up. I incorporate the "Deep Moisture Method" into it. Its damp the majority of the time which has worked wonders for retention. 

Ima high bun girl...theres some pics of her in the "Everyday Hair" thread. Shes my fave...Ill come back and post them here.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 22, 2013)

*takes seat*


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> -I use a tiny, see through hair net to give the appearance that all hairs are in place. I hate out of place hairs unless I'm going for the messy bun look.



Ladies, this tip right here took my bunning to another level!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 22, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> Any spin pin users? I just bought some last week and I am ADDICTED.



Yep!  I used to love those pins when I bunned before.  

Since I wore my hair out for pretty much all of 2012, my bunning supplies got buried somewhere.  I'll definitely dig them out and put them to good use.

I'm wearing my regular daily bun today, but I want to start dressing them up for a new bun every week.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## hnntrr (Jan 22, 2013)

If I wasnt doing the coowash challenge and had to wash tonight I would do a highbun on my stretched bantu knots tomorrow...or I guess I still could... I may do that thursday and friday though. I like my hair so much better textured now..might even get away with no heat this week .


----------



## Babysaffy (Jan 22, 2013)

Great thread. It took me so long to get back into it as I love wearing my hair down but I've recently started bunning daily for work again as this was what really grew out my hair to new lengths in particular my chronically broken nape back when I first discovered LHCF in 2008.

I've ditched the heat for now (apart from my occasionally straightening my side fringe/bangs which stays out) and have been airdrying and bunning for past couple of weeks. I use S-Curl to keep my ends moisturised and mix and match: Cantu Shea leave in/herbal essences beautiful ends split ends protective cream/organic root stimulator hair pudding to smooth hair back and moisturise. 

Last week I was rocking a stretchy hairband to add interest and break up the breadth of my big head lol:





This week I'm just going simple as don't want to cause damage with the band. I'm dying to buy some Good Hair Day pins!!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 22, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> If I wasnt doing the coowash challenge and had to wash tonight I would do a highbun on my stretched bantu knots tomorrow...or I guess I still could... I may do that thursday and friday though. I like my hair so much better textured now..might even get away with no heat this week .



hnntrr Bun it up! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 22, 2013)

***adds stretchy headbands to hair shopping list***

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## janeemat (Jan 22, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Ok, I'm thinking of going back on a bunning regimen for most of 2013.
> 
> I know we all bun at some time or another, so why not put all the info in one thread?
> 
> ...


 
I told you already to come join me in bunning for a year!  I am determined to do this.  That way I will truly know if bunning is worth it.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 22, 2013)

janeemat said:


> I told you already to come join me in bunning for a year!  I am determined to do this.  That way I will truly know if bunning is worth it.



 I was hoping you'd come in here!

Okay, okay.  I'm off the fence and officially bunning. 

Still wearing it down if I'm hanging out with dh, but at work and home will be nothing but bun. 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 22, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> I was hoping you'd come in here!
> 
> Okay, okay.  I'm off the fence and officially bunning.
> 
> ...



i could do this! just as long as i can wear my hair down when i go out to an event or a date.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 22, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> I was hoping you'd come in here!
> 
> Okay, okay. I'm off the fence and officially bunning.
> 
> ...


 
Not me I have been bunning since Jan 3rd 7 days a week...bun to right, bun to left, middle bun, high bun and low bun.  Since I am bunning there will be no long stretches outside of my norm.  That way I can keep the ng in tact to keep the bun looking nice.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 22, 2013)

NaiyaAi said:


> Any spin pin users? I just bought some last week and I am ADDICTED.



i am the spin pin queen!  i love them and that's all i use!  i have the big ones and small ones.


----------



## Leesh (Jan 22, 2013)

Here it is...

These would be on straightened hair:








These would be on damp textured hair:


And this shows how damp it still is at the end of the day (Dont laugh at my favorite robe ) :


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 22, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i could do this! just as long as i can wear my hair down when i go out to an event or a date.



shortdub78 - Dh was a champ back in 2009 when I bunned pratically everyday, even on dates.   I vowed to never do that to him again. 

We were out and about Saturday just doing normal stuff and I let my hair fly free in the wind.  I caught him stealing glances and "accidentally" touching it.  That's priceless and I will still be bunning most of the time. 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## janeemat (Jan 22, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> i could do this! just as long as i can wear my hair down when i go out to an event or a date.


 
I'm still going to bun even if I am going to an event.  As a matter of fact, I am going to an event on Feb 2nd.  My plan is to rollset so it can be nice and smooth,  blow out the roots a little and sweep it into a messy soft bun.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 22, 2013)

Leesh said:


> Here it is...
> 
> These would be on straightened hair:
> 
> ...


 
Cute buns, but I would have to be in a fashion show to pull off a front bun.  It looks nice on you.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 22, 2013)

I bun about 99% of the time, and it does wonders for the health, strength, and retention of my ends. Ive been using buns and wearing my hair twisted up in the back in a clip or secured with a decorative hair comb for over 7 yrs now. I used to trim a lot when I maintained my hair by wrapping it and wearing it down, or rollersetting then wrapping, but PS using buns have really saved my ends. I only trim twice a year, taking no more than 1/2" at the time. I very rarely have to do S&D missions. I M&S my ends before bunning and use Good Day Hair Pins to secure.

I want to try Spin Pins. I leave my bun in a couple days then take it down, re-moisturize the hair and ends, and put it back up. Lazy/simple hair care is my M.O.    ETA: My SO is a real sweetie about my buns...so long as I let it loose around the house ever so often. He pays more attention to other things.

I take my buns down at night sometimes and put my hair in 2 Pocahontas braids, then wrap them around and pin in place (that way the hair is fluffy and wavy from the braids, but the ends are curled like the way a pin curl would do). I usually do those braids at bedtime so my bun is very big and full, and my waves are apparent in the french twist with a clip that I often wear. I love big hair but hated the SSKs and mats I got while natural.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 22, 2013)

Leesh I love your buns!  Can you elaborate on your deep moisture bun method?  I love wet bunning & I wash/cowash often but if I can get in a good DC while bunning, I'm game.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 22, 2013)

*"Bunning for the year"* *I love buns! *it has helped tremendously with retention, this is def a keeper until I get to wsl.


----------



## belletropjolie (Jan 22, 2013)

I have been bunning continuously since October of last year. Every damn day although I do wear a wig on special occasions.

I've also been stretching so I don't yet know how much I will retain from that period.

I basically cowash everyday and protein as needed. I am planning to switch to weaves as the winter is wreaking havoc on my ends. I will be watching this thread though.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2013)

To help the nape to strengthen, I have my stylist apply relaxer there mins before rinsing to ensure it gets texturized (so to speak) but not bone straight.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2013)

Buns are wonderful but if you ever need to change it up, which I do often, croc clips (Sally's) are wonderful protective styling tools for buns or french twists. These are my go to styles! I find myself french twisting more than bunning.

Cute chignon but I wouldn't use the pony holder he used and I would use good days hair pins instead of bobby pins.


----------



## Leesh (Jan 22, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Leesh I love your buns!  Can you elaborate on your deep moisture bun method?  I love wet bunning & I wash/cowash often but if I can get in a good DC while bunning, I'm game.



bebezazueta...

I picked up this idea here in this thread a few yrs. back, tweeked it and have been goin hard ever since:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=497088

It makes so much sense, cuz back in the days of Jheri curls we were always stumped as to why our hairs seem to get sooooo long with a curl job. Well naturally, the constant moisture allowed us to retain every inkling of hair that grew out of our scalps. I literally saturate it, as you would an actual JC. So what I do is use a great Water/Oil based Jheri Curl activator or make my own Shay whip and saturate it every other day, as opposed to DC. right before the twist up. DC every 7 to 10 days. For me "Less" manipulation is "More" hair.
I wash in the up position, DC in the up position, airdry in the up position, Moisturize and start over.

I literally will not see my hair down almost the entire time Im doing this. So its a veryyyy nice surprise on relaxer day. (Usually)


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 22, 2013)

my hair isn't the length i want to be to go full-time with bunning. when i get to MBL, or WL i will feel more comfortable.  i have fine hair and i just want them to be more bigger, thicker. and fuller, without any assistance.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 22, 2013)

Gorgeous!!



divachyk said:


> Buns are wonderful but if you ever need to change it up, which I do often, croc clips (Sally's) are wonderful protective styling tools for buns or french twists. These are my go to styles! I find myself french twisting more than bunning.
> 
> Cute chignon but I wouldn't use the pony holder he used and I would use good days hair pins instead of bobby pins.


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Jan 22, 2013)

Subbing! Great thread!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 22, 2013)

Leesh said:


> bebezazueta...
> 
> I picked up this idea here in this thread a few yrs. back, tweeked it and have been goin hard ever since:
> 
> ...



Thanks lady!  I may add scurl back in my Reggie!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 22, 2013)

Found my spin pins!  Gonna practice to see if I can wear them tomorrow!


----------



## WantNatural (Jan 22, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Buns are wonderful but if you ever need to change it up, which I do often, croc clips (Sally's) are wonderful protective styling tools for buns or french twists. These are my go to styles! I find myself french twisting more than bunning.
> 
> Cute chignon but I wouldn't use the pony holder he used and I would use good days hair pins instead of bobby pins.



DivaChyck, can you please explain how you use the croc clips for your buns?


----------



## Babysaffy (Jan 23, 2013)

Whoop whoop! SO just ordered me some spin pins on eBay! 

I've been watching you tube vids for inspiration. Want to get some pretty accessories now!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 23, 2013)

Babysaffy said:


> Whoop whoop! SO just ordered me some spin pins on eBay!
> 
> I've been watching you tube vids for inspiration. Want to get some pretty accessories now!



Dollar store and flea market I always find pretty flowers, pins and clips for accessories.  Also any asian BSS...


----------



## Babysaffy (Jan 23, 2013)

^ aww, thanks that's really useful- I'll keep an eye out now


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 23, 2013)

Spin pin fail, so I'm back in my daily bun today.





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 23, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Spin pin fail, so I'm back in my daily bun today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have serious hair envy everytime you post a pic


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 23, 2013)

Subscribing! Great thread OP


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 23, 2013)

DivaChy, thanks for all of the tips and pictures. I will be copying some of those buns.


----------



## Angel of the North (Jan 23, 2013)

Babysaffy said:


> This week I'm just going simple as don't want to cause damage with the band. I'm dying to buy some Good Hair Day pins!!



Babysaffy and any other ladies from the UK, you can get the GHD pins here on ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOOD-HAIR...=UK_Hair_Accessories&var=&hash=item1e74732062

Goody spin pins (I think these are the small ones)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Goody-hai...91?pt=UK_Hair_Accessories&hash=item416fac6327


Goody spin pins (I think these are the large ones) It says they are not 
available on line but can be found in larger branches.
http://www.boots.com/en/Goody-Simple-Styles-Spin-Pin_1190542/


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2013)

WantNatural said:


> DivaChyck, can you please explain how you use the croc clips for your buns?





Rozlewis said:


> DivaChy, thanks for all of the tips and pictures. I will be copying some of those buns.


You're welcome Rozlewis

WantNatural 
Twirl my hair around in a bun
Before getting to the very end of my hair
Clip croc clip on my hair
Tuck the tail of the hair under the croc clip 
I know it's kind of hard to visualize. Does that help? Let me know.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Spin pin fail, so I'm back in my daily bun today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous sunnieb. They have some mini spin pins if the larger ones isn't doing it for you. Depending on how I twirl my bun, I use the minis or larger ones. Link


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like I will be hanging out in bun land for a few months. I am really trying to surpass waist by my next relaxer in April. I had been wearing lacefront wigs but they have been taking a toll on my hairline.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 23, 2013)

This thread will come in handy this summer/fall when I rotate btwn bunning and rollersetting. I'm subbing!!!

Anyone ever try the foam bun clip makers? I just saw an infomercial not to long ago and wondered about them...


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 23, 2013)

this thread is right on time!  I'm fakin it til I can make it with a phony bun over wet neck length relaxed hair.  I'm setting a goal to bun most of 2013 so I can get to SL or past this year and grow out layers.  

anybody have success stories on how much growth and how long it took by bunnning? please share!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 23, 2013)

jcdlox bunning back in 2009 got me from a broken/damaged SL to a healthy APL in about 7 months.

Bunning works! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 23, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> jcdlox bunning back in 2009 got me from a broken/damaged SL to a healthy APL in about 7 months.
> 
> Bunning works!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Really?!? Wow! I'm even more excited about this now! Off to youtube bun tutorials!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 23, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Really?!? Wow! I'm even more excited about this now! Off to youtube bun tutorials!



Yes!  But I remember being a hardcore bunner back then. I didn't even know how to do the cutsie buns at first.  I would just twist, tuck, and pin.

My friend teased me about my little "ball" I wore everyday, but when she saw my growth, she tried bunning too!

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 23, 2013)

sunnieb thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 23, 2013)

Loving this thread!  Bunning to WL!


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 24, 2013)

I have to find something to secure my buns. :/ Elastics are too harsh, silk scrunchies work but they don't hold my hair as tight as Id like and I feel like am too bald for banana clips. I ordered the small and they were too small. I feel like the large will laugh at me.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 24, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Gorgeous sunnieb. They have some mini spin pins if the larger ones isn't doing it for you. Depending on how I twirl my bun, I use the minis or larger ones. Link



SuchaLady try these


----------



## Leesh (Jan 24, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> I have to find something to secure my buns. :/ Elastics are too harsh, silk scrunchies work but they don't hold my hair as tight as Id like and I feel like am too bald for banana clips. I ordered the small and they were too small. I feel like the large will laugh at me.



SuchaLady, 

I got this trick from another poster here, which I wish I started using sooner or I wouldnt be in the midst of a set back as we speak.

Cut a stocking or a really stetchy thin sock about an inch and a half in width and snip, knot both ends. It stretches as far as you need and the two knots work as ballies do. It slides right under the other and locks into place. Saturate it with oil first. And youre good to go. 

I was dragging my textured hair thru a ponytail holder, while slowly snatching my hair to shreds.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 24, 2013)

I was in the Navy and bunned all the time. The problem I had was from where my hair tie was my hair dyed. I had to cut all my length off because I bunned all the time. What can I do to prevent that. My hair is to short to do high buns or anything fancy. My hair wont stay in spin pins it is too short. My hair is weird. My hair is long enough to rub on the color of my clothes (only the back) So, I need to pin it up, but my ends are not doing too good, so I want to protect them. I woke up this morning and it was nine degrees, yes nine!!! So I need to protect my hair from this weather.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 24, 2013)

Banana clip bun today:




Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Lymegreen (Jan 24, 2013)

lovely_locks said:


> I was in the Navy and bunned all the time. The problem I had was from where my hair tie was my hair dyed. I had to cut all my length off because I bunned all the time. What can I do to prevent that. My hair is to short to do high buns or anything fancy. My hair wont stay in spin pins it is too short. My hair is weird. My hair is long enough to rub on the color of my clothes (only the back) So, I need to pin it up, but my ends are not doing too good, so I want to protect them. I woke up this morning and it was nine degrees, yes nine!!! So I need to protect my hair from this weather.



You can use satin elastics

http://www.etsy.com/listing/9471294...ip_to=US&ga_ref=auto6&ga_search_type=handmade

or

Something like this:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/112464561/onyx-escrunchie


----------



## Loving (Jan 24, 2013)

sunnieb do you put in the banana clip horizontally or vertically?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 24, 2013)

lovely_locks I wore my bun in the same place pretty much everyday.  Here's what I think helped me:

-weekly dc's with light protein to keep my stands strong

-I take my bun down nightly so it gets a rest from being bunned all day

-weekly moisturizing dc's to make sure my strands didn't dry out

-moisturize 2x daily

-use bunning gadgets to bun so I'm not using a ponytail base all the time

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 24, 2013)

Loving - vertically

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty bun!  sunnieb


----------



## Loving (Jan 24, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @Loving - vertically
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


sunnieb Thanks! It looks really nice and thick!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 24, 2013)

Lesson learned from using my banana clip today:

I put it in with the clasp at the top so the attached part was near my nape.

Well as bad luck would have it, I was removing the clip and one of my nape hairs got stuck in between the enclosure.  I tried to slide it out, but it was no use.  I could take it better it the hair was on my crown.  My nape is still in recovery mode. 

I'll put the clasp on the bottom next time.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 24, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Loving this thread!  Bunning to WL!



Then you'll love this thread!

Cowashing and bunning the key to WL hair:


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jan 24, 2013)

sunnieb I am so jealous of your banana clip bun.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 24, 2013)

Wet bunning with Scurl!  Why did I leave you my beloved Scurl!  My bun is juicy.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 25, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> my hair isn't the length i want to be to go full-time with bunning. when i get to MBL, or WL i will feel more comfortable.  i have fine hair and i just want them to be more bigger, thicker. and fuller, without any assistance.



that's my problem, my buns are sooo anorexic


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> that's my problem, my buns are sooo anorexic



yep! so the more hair i have and if i do it on air dried hair, i can get that juicy look!  Sunnieb and Divachyk  put me on to making them appear more fuller.  but i always just stick a decorative hair bun net over it.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 25, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> I have to find something to secure my buns. :/ Elastics are too harsh, silk scrunchies work but they don't hold my hair as tight as Id like and I feel like am too bald for banana clips. I ordered the small and they were too small. I feel like the large will laugh at me.



SuchaLady Tracie from kiss suggested using headbands to bun with since you can control how loose or tight they are....


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 25, 2013)

Today's bun is spilling out of the hair net, but I don't care.  I don't feel like being at work anyway.





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 25, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Wet bunning with Scurl!  Why did I leave you my beloved Scurl!  My bun is juicy.



Picture! Picture! Picture! (Chanting) lol! Please?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 26, 2013)

It's Saturday and I'm still bunning!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 26, 2013)

I still can't bun, I attempted to do one like three days ago, it just seems like my hair is so dampen THIN! It makes me freaking sick, that I can see someone on YouTube that appears to have thinner hair than me and still do a bun, that is ridiculous, I'm going to try and air dry with rollers so it can be thicker or I might just do my curl formers SMH


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Picture! Picture! Picture! (Chanting) lol! Please?



LOL!  Ok ok I'll take 1 soon. My photographer is asleep.


----------



## koolkittychick (Jan 26, 2013)

Great thread! Buns are my go to style now--they helped me get past the shoulder-length plateau I was on for two years into APL territory, and with some diligence, I will see BSL and maybe even MBL this year!

I never use things like ponytail holders or donuts for my buns (my hair snags horribly on those things); instead I use Goody spin pins, as they do the best job in securing my fine hair without pulling on my scalp or snapping the hair off upon insertion or removal.

Once I reach waist length, I will consider using this Goody toy: http://www.goody.com/Products/Hair%20Accessories/Simple%20Styles%20Bun%20Spiral, It's like a spin pin, but on a much grander scale.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 26, 2013)

koolkittychick thanks for posting that link.  I have one of those bun spirals, but I couldn't remember what it was called.  Now I can look up the vids on YT and see if I can work it.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 27, 2013)

Here ya go Babygrowth

Moisturized with Scurl & sealed with JBCO on cowashed/airdried hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2013)

I love it! ^^


----------



## divachyk (Jan 27, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Here ya go Babygrowth
> 
> Moisturized with Scurl & sealed with JBCO on cowashed/airdried hair.



Oh My Goodess.........speechless  bebezazueta


----------



## Toy (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful bebezazueta!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 27, 2013)

I learned from the best! divachyk sunnieb Toy thanks!


----------



## Toy (Jan 27, 2013)

Aww how sweet! bebezazueta!


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jan 27, 2013)

bebezazueta Beautiful bun!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 28, 2013)

bebezazueta, I really love your nape -- no tiny stray hairs. What do you use to slick down the nape?


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 28, 2013)

divachyk said:


> bebezazueta, I really love your nape -- no tiny stray hairs. What do you use to slick down the nape?



Thanks divachyk I moisturize with scurl first then use Elasta QP mango butter to smooth my edges & nape only & seal with a little castor oil. I use a denman brush lightly & my hands to smooth.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 28, 2013)

my latest bun....loving it.


----------



## BGT (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been co-washing and bunning since October and have noticed my hair feeling much thicker and healthier. This is what I use to make my buns.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 28, 2013)

I still have not found a good edge tamer for my fine hair..thoughts?


----------



## BGT (Jan 28, 2013)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> I still have not found a good edge tamer for my fine hair..thoughts?



I co-wash at night and wear a wide headband while I sleep. When I get up, my edges are layed flat.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2013)

There is an etsy store called Silky Cocoon that makes a satin cover bun maker just in case you are sew challenged like myself


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 28, 2013)

Today's bun:





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 28, 2013)

Wonderful tips and pics ladies!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 28, 2013)

Another great bunning thread:

Calling ALL BUN Lovers! List your fav bunning tools...


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 29, 2013)

I love how my ends stay moist all day!  I'm using way less product now!


----------



## janeemat (Jan 30, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> *I love how my ends stay moist all day!* I'm using way less product now!


 
I am approaching my 1 month anniversary of bunning EVERY single day!  11 months to go


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 30, 2013)

Id bun more if I knew how to do more than one type,


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 30, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> Id bun more if I knew how to do more than one type,



i won't try anything until i make my first goal of MBL.  i know i keep saying this, but i need more hair.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 30, 2013)

I recreated this bun by Traycee from KISS

http://youtu.be/HhxP-J--Y7o


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 30, 2013)

janeemat said:


> I am approaching my 1 month anniversary of bunning EVERY single day!  11 months to go


 
janeemat Another bunning queen in the making!  Can't wait to see you whip out all your length at Christmas.



KhandiB said:


> Id bun more if I knew how to do more than one type,



KhandiB - I know how to do many buns, but day-to-day I wear pretty much the same one!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 30, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> I recreated this bun by Traycee from KISS
> 
> http://youtu.be/HhxP-J--Y7o



bebezazueta - Beautiful!  Not sure if I have enough hair for this yet, but I will!


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 31, 2013)

sunnieb - I just need more protective styles in general, that are cute, that is the only way I will stop using heat so much, 



sunnieb said:


> KhandiB - I know how to do many buns, but day-to-day I wear pretty much the same one!


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 31, 2013)

I might just have to go back to my doughnut bun. Y'all got this magical hair in here lol I don't think I can do any of this extravagant stuff.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Feb 2, 2013)

Loving said:


> I need some bun styles. I always use a donut even though my hair is past APL. I'm lazy.........



http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=98504


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 2, 2013)

Feels funny wearing my hair down today.  I keep fighting the urge to swirl it around in my daily bun! 

Yep, I've been bit by the bunning bug!


----------



## Incrediblehairgirl (Feb 2, 2013)

Messy Bun & Hat Day 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BGT (Feb 2, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> I recreated this bun by Traycee from KISS
> 
> http://youtu.be/HhxP-J--Y7o



Ooohhh that's cute and easy. I'll try that Monday for work.


----------



## Leesh (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey Bun Ladies...

Yup still bunning...And will be until touchup in around maybeeeeee um April/May-ish...Not sure.

Some days I use just my hair alone and when Im feeling snazzy I add my additionals for flavor and height. Well heres todays...I used my 22" Phoney Pony, wrapped and pinned...
Ive been doing this for some time...But I jus recently started styling the actual bun a little differently, more pointy...Jus wanted a different look. (I looked in the mirror and said I look like a friggin...Dare I say it, Unicorn :lol)

This is how I usually do it, more of a traditional rounded bun...


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 2, 2013)

I couldn't take it anymore!  My hair flying all over the place! 

I swooped up over half of my hair in a bun and left the rest out.  I like it and dh still can see my length....for today anyway.  









Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Leesh (Feb 2, 2013)

^^^ sunnieb...I love the texture of your hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 2, 2013)

Leesh said:


> ^^^ sunnieb...I love the texture of your hair.



Before LHCF, I didn't like it.  Coarse and dry as a bone.  It's still coarse, but moisturized.  Absolutely LOVE that I can throw it in a bun or whatever and never need hairspray or holding gel.  My hair just stays! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Leesh (Feb 2, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Before LHCF, I didn't like it.  Coarse and dry as a bone.  It's still coarse, but moisturized.  Absolutely LOVE that I can throw it in a bun or whatever and never need hairspray or holding gel.  My hair just stays!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Thats great...

What do you moisturize with, better yet whats the reggie MVS?


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 2, 2013)

Leesh said:


> Thats great...
> 
> What do you moisturize with, better yet whats the reggie MVS?



Leesh  check out my fotki.  It's in there.  

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 2, 2013)

Bun rocking this month!


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 2, 2013)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Bun rocking this month!



LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 2, 2013)

Leesh said:


> Hey Bun Ladies...
> 
> Yup still bunning...And will be until touchup in around maybeeeeee um April/May-ish...Not sure.
> 
> ...



LOVE the unicorn bun!  LOL!  Now you know we want details.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 2, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> LOVE the unicorn bun!  LOL!  Now you know we want details.



IKR!  I think I can mimic that bun, but getting the deets would be easier.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Leesh (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey fellow Unicorns...The bun is fairly simple...I put my hair in a ponytail, moisturized till its soppy wet, twisted my hair around ina teentsy knot, I attached my Phoney Poney...With this particular bun...With no rhyme or reason, I jus twist and shape as I go...

Now the more traditional rounded bun...I shape it in a "Cinnamon Roll" pattern, very neatly...And precise.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 2, 2013)

Practicing with my spin pins just now and I see what I was doing wrong.

Why was I trying to put them straight into the bun?  I held one at an angle and it went right in and stayed put.

It's an ugly bun, but I'll keep working with it.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples (Feb 3, 2013)

Just bought some mini spin pins yesterday and was surprised by how easy they are to use. Between these and my good hair day pins I'm not sure I'll use an elastic ever again. 

Ok...so maybe that's a bit dramatic, but definitely not often. Here's a pic of today's bun with two mini spin pins.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 5, 2013)

Today's bun





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## janeemat (Feb 6, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Today's bun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cute bun sunnieb!  I have one plait and tucked under today.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 8, 2013)

Still bunnin'! 

I just let my nape do what it do! 





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 8, 2013)

I finally got a sweet bun 

If I can get them to look this good, I will do them most often. 

When I used to bun I put real undue pressure on my edges and hair by pulling so tight.. Im so happy


----------



## Loving (Feb 8, 2013)

KhandiB hey buddy! That's a luscious bun! Are you using a donut? I always use one....I think I am dependent on them.


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 8, 2013)

Loving - He Buddy  Yes Ma’am!  I have to.  I use the old SistaSlick method of making my donuts.  That is old school. 



Loving said:


> KhandiB hey buddy! That's a luscious bun! Are you using a donut? I always use one....I think I am dependent on them.


----------



## Loving (Feb 8, 2013)

KhandiB SistaSlick? What's that?


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 8, 2013)

Loving - Its an old member from the early 2000’s that had a lot of tutorials – Her name is Audrey Sivasothy she wrote the science of black hair.. Here is the tutorial, Im amazed its still there, lol!

 http://public.fotki.com/sistaslick...lbum/protective-style-buns!/how_to____make_a/



Loving said:


> KhandiB SistaSlick? What's that?


----------



## Loving (Feb 8, 2013)

@KhandiB ok cool. I'll check it out.


----------



## yoleee (Feb 9, 2013)

Last night my husband and I are getting ready to go out on a date. I put my hair in a cute banana clip bun. I had on a new outfit, new shoes, I just knew I was looking good. As I am putting the final touches on my bun I hear him mumble "you got all that hair,I dont know why you never wear it down". So, I come out of the bathroom and ask, what did you say? At first he says, I didnt say anything. Then he says, I am just saying, you have all that hair and yet you never wear it down, I thought that was black women's goal, to have long hair so they could swing it. Sigh...... I didn't say anything but actually my feeling were a little hurt. I just wore it down for almost 2 weeks straight. I guess that wasn't enough.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 9, 2013)

yoleee said:


> Last night my husband and I are getting ready to go out on a date. I put my hair in a cute banana clip bun. I had on a new outfit, new shoes, I just knew I was looking good. As I am putting the final touches on my bun I hear him mumble "you got all that hair,I dont know why you never wear it down". So, I come out of the bathroom and ask, what did you say? At first he says, I didnt say anything. Then he says, I am just saying, you have all that hair and yet you never wear it down, I thought that was black women's goal, to have long hair so they could swing it. Sigh...... I didn't say anything but actually my feeling were a little hurt. I just wore it down for almost 2 weeks straight. I guess that wasn't enough.



Awwww! Don't be sad. Just try to compromise some more. When y'all have date night let it swang and when you don't put it up! He didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 9, 2013)

yoleee said:


> Last night my husband and I are getting ready to go out on a date. I put my hair in a cute banana clip bun. I had on a new outfit, new shoes, I just knew I was looking good. As I am putting the final touches on my bun I hear him mumble "you got all that hair,I dont know why you never wear it down". So, I come out of the bathroom and ask, what did you say? At first he says, I didnt say anything. Then he says, I am just saying, you have all that hair and yet you never wear it down, I thought that was black women's goal, to have long hair so they could swing it. Sigh...... I didn't say anything but actually my feeling were a little hurt. I just wore it down for almost 2 weeks straight. I guess that wasn't enough.



just tell him you are protecting it, so you can keep what you have and so it will grow longer for when you really want to swing!


----------



## NaiyaAi (Feb 9, 2013)

I was just given that Hot Buns hair accessory as a gift. Can't wait to use it, since I lost my sock that I was making donut buns with. 

I'm definitely going to sew some satin over it because on its own, it definitely will damage your hair due to what it's made out of. The mesh is made of open hooks, rather than closed loops, so it's very easy to snag your hair on it.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 9, 2013)

yoleee Husbands can never get enough of seeing "all that hair".

I wore my hair down all last year and my dh was still  when I started bunning again.

The one compromise I made was to wear my hair down when I'm out with him.  Even if I bun all day, I whip it out with him at night.  No complaints.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 9, 2013)

And yes, I'm rockin' my bun today since I'm out with my nieces. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 9, 2013)

Relaxed bunner over here 
It's my go-to protective style.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm back to post the pics of my buns 

The first 2 pics are messy braid out bun #1

The 3rd pic is messy braid out bun #2

The 4th pic is my braided bun 

The 5th pic is my sock bun


----------



## divachyk (Feb 13, 2013)

Today's bun! Twirl (no pony maker) and secure with croc clip.


----------



## janeemat (Feb 13, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Today's bun! Twirl (no pony maker) and secure with croc clip.
> 
> View attachment 194781


 
Nice juicy bun!  I can't wait for my bun to look like that.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 13, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Today's bun! Twirl (no pony maker) and secure with croc clip.
> 
> View attachment 194781


 
divachyk - how did you do this?

And dangit!  I was at Sally's yesterday and forgot about buying headbands!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 14, 2013)

Today....


----------



## divachyk (Feb 14, 2013)

@sunnieb, I gathered my hair in my left hand as though I was about to make a pony with my right hand. Instead, use the right hand to twirl the hair around and around while keeping the left hand in place to give the bun structure. Once I've reached the end of my hair, I pin the bun with a croc clip and gently remove left hand from being wound up in the bun. Tuck in any loose ends.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks divachyk!  I'm getting ready for our Valentine's dinner now and was looking for some style inspiration.  I did a cowash and braidout last night, so my hair is nice and poofy.  I think I might do a half juicy bun and leave the other half down.  

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Feb 14, 2013)

What about the fake bunners? I don't have hair that long but I am getting tired of wigs so I may see if I can start bunning. A high bun would look cute I think.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 14, 2013)

GoddessMaker - Girl, I got chu!  Check this link:

Bunning with short hair


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 14, 2013)

divachyk - Remember this thread?

Bunning Challenge for 2011

I made it to BSL the for the first time back in 2011 because of bunning.  I also forgot about some of the bunning styles I used to do.  Definately going to read through it again.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 14, 2013)

sunnieb, oh yes I remember! Great find. Hope you enjoyed dinner with the honey.


----------



## mochalocks (Feb 18, 2013)

I want to bun my hair soo bad, but I Think my hair might be too short, and maybe too thick for it.  My hair is currently to the middle of my neck.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Feb 18, 2013)

My "lounging around" chopstick bun:


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 18, 2013)

NaiyaAi - Beautiful bun!  Is the chopstick the only thing holding it up?

mochalocks - have you tried to do any buns?  What problems/issues are you having?


----------



## mochalocks (Feb 18, 2013)

sunnieb
mochalocks - have you tried to do any buns?  What problems/issues are you having?[/QUOTE]


When I try to do the bun, the bun part is small. It looks ridiculous then my rest of my hair puffs up- though I can probably solve it by putting a headband over it to smooth it down.

Excuse the typos but i'm on my iPod touch


----------



## NaiyaAi (Feb 19, 2013)

sunnieb Thank you! And yes, the chopstick is the only thing holding it up.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 19, 2013)

Donut bun with remaining hair wrapped around bun. Will keep this style for 2-3 days. Trying for 4 but that might be pushing it.


----------



## beauti (Feb 19, 2013)

*aww man! My hair is in braids right now and u guys are making me miss my buns!  *


----------



## janeemat (Feb 19, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Ok, I'm thinking of going back on a bunning regimen for most of 2013.
> 
> I know we all bun at some time or another, so why not put all the info in one thread?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sunnieb

How are you coming with the bunning?  I have been tempted a couple of times to wear my hair down, but so far so good.  I am about to get used to this. One thing for sure if I am going to continue bunning for a year, I will NOT be doing ANY long stretches.  I think that I have learned my lesson finally about long stretches for me


----------



## janeemat (Feb 19, 2013)

GoddessMaker said:


> What about the fake bunners? I don't have hair that long but I am getting tired of wigs so I may see if I can start bunning. A high bun would look cute I think.


 
I have been thinking about buying me some hair to give my buns a fuller look for when I do fresh relaxers.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 19, 2013)

yoleee said:


> Last night my husband and I are getting ready to go out on a date. I put my hair in a cute banana clip bun. I had on a new outfit, new shoes, I just knew I was looking good. As I am putting the final touches on my bun I hear him mumble "you got all that hair,I dont know why you never wear it down". So, I come out of the bathroom and ask, what did you say? At first he says, I didnt say anything. Then he says, I am just saying, you have all that hair and yet you never wear it down, I thought that was black women's goal, to have long hair so they could swing it. Sigh...... I didn't say anything but actually my feeling were a little hurt. I just wore it down for almost 2 weeks straight. I guess that wasn't enough.



yoleee, don't allow that to hurt your feelings. I think his comment was sincere and very fair. My Dh doesn't question me because he understands my goals and issues because I openly shared them with him. You too should do the same if you haven't already. 

I believe our Dh's and SO's are proud their chick has length. They might not verbally say it, but I truly think they dig our hair as much as we do. My Dh gets a grin about him when I'm complimented or someone asks for hair advice.

If I may be honest, I personally wrestle with this very issue your Dh mentioned. I mean, I got all this hair but never really flaunt it. Is it really worth having if I rarely do anything with it? Truthfully, I don't wear my hair down as much as I like because of acne issues. My hair doesn't aggravate my acne but I refuse to get it a chance too. If it were not for that, yes, I'd be swanging it a little more frequently. Why? Because I got length and I want to show it and secretly love the attention I get when folks acknowledge it.


----------



## koolkittychick (Feb 19, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @yoleee, don't allow that to hurt your feelings. I think his comment was sincere and very fair. My Dh doesn't question me because he understands my goals and issues because I openly shared them with him. You too should do the same if you haven't already.
> 
> I believe our Dh's and SO's are proud their chick has length. They might not verbally say it, but I truly think they dig our hair as much as we do. My Dh gets a grin about him when I'm complimented or someone asks for hair advice.
> 
> If I may be honest, I personally wrestle with this very issue your Dh mentioned. I mean, I got all this hair but never really flaunt it. Is it really worth having if I rarely do anything with it? Truthfully, I don't wear my hair down as much as I like because of acne issues. My hair doesn't aggravate my acne but I refuse to get it a chance too. If it were not for that, yes, I'd be swanging it a little more frequently. Why? Because I got length and I want to show it and secretly love the attention I get when folks acknowledge it.



I totally feel you on this. Now that I finally have a little bit of hair to show, I rarely do, partly because I'm too lazy to take the time to make it presentable (I am low maintenance to a fault) and partly because I'm terrified I will snap off all these strands I have worked so hard to grow. Sometimes I feel like, "What's the point? I enjoyed my hair a lot more when I wore it short, dyed it every shade under the sun and wore it out most days. And I still got compliments left right and sideways for it!"

I just have to keep reminding myself of the end game; having a head full of shiny, healthy, waist length hair that I can swang with pride. And that will take time, especially for a slow grower like me who _*just*_ figured out what best works for my hair and is less consistent with their regime than they should be. Fortunately for me, my SO understands this, and gets to enjoy the hair I have during, er, other times, if not when we go out, and that is fine by them!


----------



## yoleee (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Ladies! I think his problem is when he met me my hair was longer than it is now. I wore it out daily and relaxed every 4 weeks for the first 9 years of our relationship. Back then I had an amazing stylist who really helped me get my hair to those lengths. I had no knowledge about my hair at all. I would just sit in her chair and let her work her magic. Then we moved to a foreign country and my hair went on a steady decline for 3 years. I am now on the road to recovery and when I get there, I will swang,swang,swang!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 19, 2013)

divachyk - Girrrrrlllll!  You ARE the Bun Goddess! 

mochalocks - try it with a headband and let us know if it works.

janeemat - I doing pretty good with my daily buns.  I do tend to wear my hair down at least once a week, but other than that, I'm bunned up.  I still intend to stretch 17+ weeks, so pray for me!


----------



## janeemat (Feb 20, 2013)

@janeemat - I doing pretty good with my daily buns. I do tend to wear my hair down at least once a week, but other than that, I'm bunned up. I still intend to stretch 17+ weeks, so pray for me! [/QUOTE]

Sunnieb you should be able to make 17 weeks.  My last stretch was 17 wks but not by choice.  Surprisingly it went pretty well.  I kept a lot of oil in my hair during that time since I was bunning.  I guess that played a part.  My stretch last year in May went bonkers lead to losing tons of hair....just the thought of it makes me cringe.


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 21, 2013)

I thought you all would appreciate this


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 21, 2013)

Today's bun:









Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 26, 2013)

Today's bun brought to you by cowashing with WEN Fig, airdrying, and sleeping in 2 braids.





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Jewell (Feb 26, 2013)

Resuming air drying in buns instead of loose for a while. Might start baggying my bun at night too. We'll see.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 1, 2013)

Meant to wear my hair down today since we are going to an event tonight, but after moisturizing this morning my hands automatically swirled my hair into a bun!  

Oh well, I'll do a bun drop when I get home and wear it down tonight. 









Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 2, 2013)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> I still have not found a good edge tamer for my fine hair..thoughts?



Curls gel mixed with a leave-in or finishing paste.


----------



## janeemat (Mar 4, 2013)

I can't believe that I have bunned two months straight every single day this year.  Now if I can just reach 3 months, then I will have something to shout about.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 5, 2013)

janeemat I can't wait to see your progress!  Way to go!

I'm still bunning a minimum of 5 days a week, but sometimes a bun might creep in on the weekend if I'm not doing anything.

Here's how I look today:


Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## janeemat (Mar 6, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @janeemat I can't wait to see your progress! Way to go!
> 
> I'm still bunning a minimum of 5 days a week, but sometimes a bun might creep in on the weekend if I'm not doing anything.
> 
> Sunnieb so far my hair looks and feels the same.  I hope when I relax at the 12 week mark there is a difference. I am going to bun even on relaxer day....that's a first!!!  At that point I will be one week shy of 3 months bunning.  I'm going to assess things at the 6 month mark (July 1st)  to see if this bunning journey is really worth it.  We shall see.


----------



## janeemat (Mar 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


>


 

I love your buu Diva!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 9, 2013)

Bought some mini spin pins today.  Can't wait to play with some new bunning styles!





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## janeemat (Mar 14, 2013)

Still bunning but will relax this weekend at 11 wks post.  I plan to get a nice much needed cut/trim too. But not too short.  I still need enough left bun.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 19, 2013)

janeemat how did your relaxer turn out?  Did you notice more progress because of bunning?

I'm using the 3 mini spin pins for my bun today.  I'm 12 weeks post, so my ng is in full effect! 









Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 19, 2013)

I am finally able to do those swirl buns you and divachyk have seem to mastered lol sunnieb 
My problem is my ponytail is more thick than long once all gathered together as one. Anyone know what I mean? And I have a lot of length so I know that's what's causing it. I did a trial run with half my hair in a ponytail and had way more length vs all my hair in a ponytail. What gives


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 19, 2013)

Here is another for you ladies


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 19, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> Here is another for you ladies



Ooooooo I likey!!!


----------



## janeemat (Mar 19, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @janeemat how did your relaxer turn out? Did you notice more progress because of bunning?
> 
> Hi SunnieB!  My relaxer turned out great....really good.  Yes I did noticed more growth and I was impress.  BUT i got a much needed cut....really... and my length is above APL.  I took a pic of the cut that I have not posted yet.  I will get it up before the week is out.  I will update my avatar....starting over and bunning for a year.  Now I am really excited to see how much growth that I will get after this cut in 3 months!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm giving my buns a break from using a ponytail base so I'm still experimenting with the mini spin pins.  I'm not able to get the tightness I'm used to, but I'll keep trying!

Here's how my bun looks today:

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 20, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> I'm giving my buns a break from using a ponytail base so I'm still experimenting with the mini spin pins.  I'm not able to get the tightness I'm used to, but I'll keep trying!
> 
> Here's how my bun looks today:
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



I don't get the tightness I like from spin pins either, but I figure it's a good break for my hair. I just ordered this from Amazon for about a buck with free shipping. It ships from Hong Kong, so it takes longer than usual, but comes with four (two small, two large). I like them so far.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 20, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> I don't get the tightness I like from spin pins either, but I figure it's a good break for my hair. I just ordered this from Amazon for about a buck with free shipping. It ships from Hong Kong, so it takes longer than usual, but comes with four (two small, two large). I like them so far.



I think they use those in the army I believe, what's it called? I want that because nothing seems to make a bun for me, the sock is too much trying to cover it and I don't want nothing cotton in my hair and not going to cover it with a satin scarf or piece either!


----------



## afrochique (Mar 20, 2013)

My bun. This was an unintentional hair pic lol.


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 20, 2013)

I am really trying hard to like bunning.  I commited to wearing one for 3 days out of the week.  But when I take down the bun my ends are hard and crunchy feeling and look like they have not seen moisture in days.  My twist/braid outs don't even do this.  

I moisturize/seal everynight, paying extra attention to my ends.  But these buns seem to zap the moisture right out of my hair more than having my hair out.  Plus, I have lost quite a few strands with those good day hair pins and spin spins.  Especially the good day ones.  They hurt.  I find myself not turning my head so they won't stick me.  I look like a zombie, turning my whole body in order to look the other way.

  In addition, I don't think that I have the head-shape to rock a pulled back style.  I look crazy to myself and it makes me feel self-conscious.  And poor DH.  He is trying to like this.  I finally asked him to be honest with me and he told me that maybe I shouldn't try to do everything that the ladies do on that site.  


It may take me longer to get to my goals by not PSing, but it is so worth me not stressing over this.  (I will still wear only low maniputation styles and absolutely no direct heat).


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 20, 2013)

What is your bunning technique Mande30?


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 20, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> What is your bunning technique @Mande30?


 
SuchaLady

I have tried it several ways:

1.  Gather hair to back, loosly place satin pony tail holder on hair, tuck the length under the ponytail and secure or wrap the length around the base and secure.

2.  Gather hair to back, twist into one large bantu knot.

3.  Gather hair into a ponytail, without the holder, just my hand, and wrap the length around the base, secure with pins.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmmm I don't see anything wrong with those methods. What products do you use? Mande30


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 20, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> Hmmm I don't see anything wrong with those methods. What products do you use? @Mande30


 
@SuchaLady

Nightly:

*Moisturizer*- Water (after a lot of trial and error, I have found that plain water works for me every night. I use SCurl/Carefree Curl and NTM on my wash day (Sat.) and my cowash day(Wed). THe LOCO method holds me until my next poo) Anything other than water on non wash days will weigh my hair down)

*Seal*- EVCO

*Seal on Ends* (everynight)- mixture of SCurl, EVCO, JBCO and Hot six oil)


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not sure. I would assume your hair would hold moisture best this way versus a braidout. Lets page some backup  sunnieb divachyk Nix08


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks SuchaLady, I also don't see much wrong with your technique Mande30 unless your ends are rubbing on your hair tie which is drying it out.  What are you using to gather your hair?  Some people soak hair ties in oil.  I use satin scrunchies now myself.


----------



## BGT (Mar 20, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> I don't get the tightness I like from spin pins either, but I figure it's a good break for my hair. I just ordered this from Amazon for about a buck with free shipping. It ships from Hong Kong, so it takes longer than usual, but comes with four (two small, two large). I like them so far.



I use those and they are great! I've been using them for a few months now; takes some time to get the hang of, but it's easy now.


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Thanks @SuchaLady, I also don't see much wrong with your technique @Mande30 unless your ends are rubbing on your hair tie which is drying it out. What are you using to gather your hair? Some people soak hair ties in oil. I use satin scrunchies now myself.


 
@Nix08 I use satin scrunchies or nothing. I don't know what the problem is.  I just give up.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you SuchaLady -- 

Mande30, my post is a bit long but here goes --

I must admit, I'm a little confused.  Sorry! Ok so, you say the LOCO method holds you until the next wash day yet you said your hair is dry when bunning. Will you please help me understand what you mean here?

Are you sure you're using the Good Days pins right? They are really gentle.

I don't see any issues with your technique or satin scrunchie. I do question your product choices: SCurl and Care Free Curl have glycerin and -cones. Hot Six has -cones. These products may be causing buildup or blocking moisture. 

You mention cowashing -- are you cowashing with a -cone based conditioner? Again, potential cause for even more buildup midweek.

Your evening concoction for your ends have a lot going on. I think it's a bit too much for your strands. You're adding -cones to your hair daily. That's more and more buildup you're adding. If you're not shampooing to remove that film, it is slowly eroding the potential for your hair to accept moisture.

Have you considered evco may not be a good sealer? Some have argued evco gives them a protein feeling. I personally don't feel that way but it's something you can consider. This may be a source of breakage.

When was your last clarify?
Does your hair truly feel moisturized after wash day? 
What type of shampoo do you use -- sulfate or sulfate free? I'm just trying to get an understanding of if you're washing away the -cones.

Summary -- I think excessive use of -cones is the source of your dryness.

Suggestion -- Clarify your hair and then try a glycerin free and -cone free diet for a week and get back at me with how your hair is performing.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 20, 2013)

I see the ladies have it covered.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mande30 I don't use coconut oil in my hair as it makes it hard and dry as divachyk mentioned.   If I understood correctly. .your hair is moisturized in 'out' styles but your ends are dry in buns only...so if your hair fels good when out then maybe it's the glycerin that isn't able to attract moisture from the air because your ends are tucked away


----------



## Mande30 (Mar 21, 2013)

Nix08. divachyk  Thank you all.

I only apply s curl 2 times a week, and each time is right after it has been washed. Plus I live in Alabama. Even the cold air is humid.  I moisturize with water all other times. I co wash 1 time a week with cone free Treeseme. I wash 1 time a week with a sulfate free poo. I clarify once a month. My hair loves coconut oil. The mix that I use on my ends only has a very small amount of s curl. It is mainly EVCO and JBCO. HOT SIX is for the ceramides. I have absolutely NO problems with moisture until I bun.  I even put small satin rollers on the ends of my twist/braid outs with no problems. 

My routine has been like this for the last 3 or 4 months.  My hair has improved and retained so much.  I have been wearing roller sets from the beginning.  I decided to introduce the twist outs.  That turned out well. But introducing PSing did not go so well. Same regimen that has been working for me, but different results. I am beginning to think that I should just stick with what has been working. I have gone through so much trial and error to finally reach this point.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mande30 To be honest...I don't bun anymore...I don't think its great for my ends


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, this is the last day for my spin pin bun.  I miss my jumbo juicy bun!

I can see using the spin pins for other styles, but they are not working for me to use daily.  The bun is just too loose and flat. 

Here's how it looks today:

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Mar 21, 2013)

Nix08 How do you protect your ends then?


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 21, 2013)

@Loving 
Year one I wore my hair in updo's that had my ends out to the air but not rubbing on anything and I didn't have very many splits and rarely cut.
Year 2 I bunned most of the time and found at the end of the year I had cut away a lot of my progress as my ends had enough splits to encourage me to cut. 
I'm in year 3 now and I've been wearing my hair in updo's mainly as in year one and when I look at my hemline it appears the same as from my last trim, nor do I see splits when I'm looking.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 21, 2013)

in my bun.  that is all.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 21, 2013)

Are any of you ladies bunning with a silk scrunchie?

If so, where did you buy it?  I bought mine years ago online and I can't remember the company. 

I like ordering from companies I can trust.


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 21, 2013)

They sell them in Walmart by Goody I think ^^ 6 come in total. 3 silk & 3 cotton.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## sunnieb (Mar 22, 2013)

I like Nix08's idea of doing an updo with the ends exposed.

Here's what I did last night with a hairstick:









I was able to get it very secure, but I still need more practice.  Not sure if I'd wear this to work, but I will definitely try it out on the weekends.  

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 22, 2013)

I really like that sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 27, 2013)

Today's bun:





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yesterday's bun is air dried. I had to capture a picture because it will be a long time before it intentionally looks like this today.

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 29, 2013)

Still bunning today:



Cowashing tonight, so I'll probably wear it down tomorrow. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 30, 2013)

Didn't cowash last night, so I'm still bunning today.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2013)

Looking good ladies!


----------



## Britt (Mar 31, 2013)

My high bun

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 31, 2013)

Brittster - Love your high bun with a few loose hairs.  Think I'll try that look today.  My buns are always tight with no hairs out of place.  Maybe I need to loosen up a bit.


----------



## Britt (Mar 31, 2013)

sunnieb, thank you! The loose hairs are not intentional, I think it's b/c I have blunt ends and my hair is really smooth from a rollerset so it kinda just sticks up. I also used a stuffer thingy fr sally's.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 31, 2013)

^^^Yep, smooth ends are a must with that look.  My hair wouldn't cooperate so I just did a carbon copy of my bun from yesterday. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 31, 2013)

Brittster said:


> My high bun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Mar 31, 2013)

Glad I found this thread! 





Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## janeemat (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice Sunnieb!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 31, 2013)

CafedeBelleza Love the side swoop!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Mar 31, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> CafedeBelleza Love the side swoop!



Thanks, I'm working on my edges until they get it together i shall be swooping.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Mar 31, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Yesterday's bun is air dried. I had to capture a picture because it will be a long time before it intentionally looks like this today.
> 
> Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone



This is the air dried  bun of my dreams. How long is your hair?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 1, 2013)

Today's bun:


I'm thinking of wearing this exact bun everyday (including weekends ) until my relaxer day on April 26.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 1, 2013)

I really love the colorful headbands you ladies use.  However, the only ones I can find have this rubber-like material that I don't want rubbing on my hair all day.

What are your headbands made of?


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 1, 2013)

Today's bun taken while I waiting for people to locate their CPR kit.... It took me 5 minutes to take this pic btw.

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 1, 2013)

Saludable84 - that bun is so cute!

I love all of these neat/messy buns!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 2, 2013)

Today's bun




Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 3, 2013)

Still bunnin'.....

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 4, 2013)

Look Ma' No Sock!!!!

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Apr 4, 2013)

Wednesday bun. 

Started as a braid out. 




Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 4, 2013)

Saludable84 & CafedeBelleza - Love your buns! 

My daily bun saved me today.  I cowashed last night and went to sleep without fully airdrying.  Of course, I woke up with a wet head. 

No worries, though!  I was able to just slick it up into my regular bun.  The bun net held all of the floppy, wet hair in place like a champ!


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 4, 2013)

I have no idea how y'all take your own pictures. These are a hotmess but the best I can do  No fillers.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Apr 4, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> I have no idea how y'all take your own pictures. These are a hotmess but the best I can do  No fillers.



It took much practice. I never use the first two or three.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 5, 2013)

Today's bun




Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 7, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> *I have no idea how y'all take your own pictures*. These are a hotmess but the best I can do  No fillers.



SuchaLady - If you could only see all of the pics I have to take in order to get that one money shot! 

Nice buns!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 11, 2013)

Today's bun:



I'll be 16 weeks post tomorrow, so I'm in full bunning/relaxer stretching mode! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 12, 2013)

Today's bun



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 13, 2013)

Random messy bun on an old blowout. Ignore that glob of edge control.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 14, 2013)

Messy gym bun. I'm soooo happy that I can finally bun my hair. This bun was done on a week old braidout. I smoothed the edges w/ eco gel & a soft bristle brush

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 14, 2013)

^^^^I can't do a messy bun to save my life!  When I try, it usually falls out right away or it doesn't look right.

Ya'lls buns are so pretty!

Maybe it's the Virgo in me........


----------



## janeemat (Apr 15, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Look Ma' No Sock!!!!
> 
> Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


 
Nice bun lady!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 18, 2013)

Today's bun:

I'll be 17 weeks post tomorrow and these daily buns are coming in handy when dealing with all this newgrowth!

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Loving (Apr 19, 2013)

Wore my first donut free bun today and I'm so proud of myself !!! (see my siggy)

My hair has come a far way!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 19, 2013)

Loving - I love your swirly bun!


----------



## Loving (Apr 20, 2013)

sunnieb Thanks!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 21, 2013)

Today's bun:



Going to an outdoor event today so I used about 10 extra pins to keep it in place. 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 25, 2013)

Today's bun: 


I'm relaxing tomorrow so it'll be interesting to see the change in how my buns will look.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sunnib your buns are so inspiring!  I hope to be able to bun like you one day!


----------



## sunnieb (May 9, 2013)

Swangin' my freshly relaxed hair has been fun, but for the next 18 weeks, it's all about the bun! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (May 10, 2013)

sunnieb, your buns get prettier by the post


----------



## janeemat (May 14, 2013)

I am NOT feeling this bun today at 9 wks post cause my grey edges are showing.  I so want to embrace my grey hair, but while I am bunning......I don't know


----------



## sunnieb (May 17, 2013)

janeemat said:


> I am NOT feeling this bun today at 9 wks post cause my grey edges are showing.  I so want to embrace my grey hair, but while I am bunning......I don't know



janeemat those greys can sneak up on you!

I have them on my edges swirled all through my buns.  I feel you.

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (May 17, 2013)

Today's bun



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## janeemat (May 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Today's bun
> 
> View attachment 209457
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF


 
Nice juicy bun!!!


----------



## sunnieb (May 23, 2013)

Still bunning

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (May 24, 2013)

Ending the work week with a juicy bun.  Giving myself a hair pass for tomorrow though. 



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (May 24, 2013)

sunnieb, nice bun.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 25, 2013)

Decided to spice up my normal bun with a bit of hair candy today .


----------



## Loving (May 25, 2013)

^^ I love it!!!


----------



## Babygrowth (May 25, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Decided to spice up my normal bun with a bit of hair candy today .



GGGIIIRRRLLLL!!! YYYEEEESSSSS! LOL! I LOVE it!!! And yes its that serious that I had to yell it! I could only hope one day (probably many years later) my bun would look like this! I'm officially crushing on your hair!


----------



## bebezazueta (May 25, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Decided to spice up my normal bun with a bit of hair candy today .



GORGEOUS Lady!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 25, 2013)

Babygrowth

*Blush Thanks Girl 

Loving and bebezazueta

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Miss617 (May 25, 2013)

Is it OK if I get in on this? I plan on bunning for at least the next two months, until my wedding, but I'll probably keep going after that. 

My bun today:


----------



## sunnieb (May 25, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft I am so stealing that bun candy idea!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 25, 2013)

sunnieb

Steal away, I know its going to be GAWJUS!. Also, May I ask why you wear a net around your bun? Does it help prevent breakage?


----------



## sunnieb (May 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> sunnieb
> 
> Steal away, I know its going to be GAWJUS!. Also, May I ask why you wear a net around your bun? Does it help prevent breakage?



EnExitStageLeft - for me, it's to keep my buns looking neat all day.  I can do a messy swirl, and the net gathers all the hair in and it looks juicy.

Check out divachyk's bunning blog in her profile.  She's been my inspiration!


----------



## divachyk (May 26, 2013)

Ladies!!! Your hair is  and makes  - so many gorgeous buns! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Toy (May 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft,Gorgeous Bun love the hair candy!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 26, 2013)

Toy

Thank you!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 3, 2013)

I rarely snap pics any more but here's a few from today. A roll, tuck, pin bun.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 15, 2013)

Teaching myself to Dutch braid via YouTube!  Here's an upside down dutchbraid going up to a top knot. I'm 5 weeks post and trying out PS that are gentle on my nape. Enough talk here's the back and front respectively.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Decided to spice up my normal bun with a bit of hair candy today .



You are definitely a relaxed head on the rise!  Your roller sets and buns are the bomb!  KUTGW!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 16, 2013)

I tried a low bun. I'm scared to do anything so close to my nape but I wanted to try it just once.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 16, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> You are definitely a relaxed head on the rise!  Your roller sets and buns are the bomb!  KUTGW!



This made my day! Thanks so much bebezazueta!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 16, 2013)

ohhh snap! A bunning thread. Just started this bun thing & kinda liking it. Crossing my fingers to no set backs. Yikes!


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 16, 2013)

Love the pics ladies!  Keep 'em coming!

I'm still bunning heavily.  I want MBL by December dangit!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 16, 2013)

What are you tying your hair with? Are your ponytails tight or loose?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 16, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ohhh snap! A bunning thread. Just started this bun thing & kinda liking it. Crossing my fingers to no set backs. Yikes!



I will be sooooo happy when my buns look like this. I'm too in love to even be jealous at the moment. 

Will you replace your wigs with bunning?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 16, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I will be sooooo happy when my buns look like this. I'm too in love to even be jealous at the moment.
> 
> Will you replace your wigs with bunning?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Lol! Thanks. You have a nice juicy bun going on yourself lady. 

I don't know about leaving the wigs yet. Wigs for me is the only PS I know for a fact that cannot give me a set back. Buns can be tricky for me if I'm not careful so we'll see.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 16, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ohhh snap! A bunning thread. Just started this bun thing & kinda liking it. Crossing my fingers to no set backs. Yikes!



Yesssss! LOVE it!  So many relaxed heads killing the bunning game!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 17, 2013)

Man, my bun looks a lil funny today. I think its because I'm afraid to pull the nape tight to prevent breakage in the back, that it leaves this awkward hump. LOL!!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Man, my bun looks a lil funny today. I think its because I'm afraid to pull the nape tight to prevent breakage in the back, that it leaves this awkward hump. LOL!!!!



I get that all the time. I hate it, but compared to results of the past, I dont stop doing it either.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 17, 2013)

^^_ I know right!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 23, 2013)

While in the fitting room taking pictures of my jeans for a friend.....

11 weeks post btw

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 29, 2013)

Taming the beast

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Jobwright (Jun 29, 2013)

Thought I would post this for all the SL ladies in the race to APL with me. http://youtu.be/oolIi44e66Q


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 1, 2013)

For those that bun consistently, do you release the bun every night or leave the bun intact?  If you leave the bun intact, how long do you go before you release it?  If you release the bun nightly, do you m/s nightly as well then bun again for the night and tie it up or tuck your freed hair into your bonnet/scarf?  Do you have any shed or broken strands when you m/s? Sorry for so many questions. Just trying to understand what is normal...


----------



## NaiyaAi (Jul 1, 2013)

Jobwright I take the bun out at night, because I moisturize at night. I redo it afterwards, since I sleep with my hair in a bun. If it still looks presentable in the morning, I'll leave it in and won't touch it until the next time I moisturize.

I'm a moderately heavy shedder (I think) so I always have shed hairs when I moisturize. I think anytime you protective style regularly, you're going to have more shed hairs than if you were to let your hair hang down because you're releasing the shed hairs all at once rather then letting them fall out on their own throughout the day. If I'm careful with my hair, I usually won't have any breakage. But that isn't to say I never have broken strands occasionally, because I have my impatient days where I'm not so careful with my hair. Or if it's been a while since I've had a relaxer, I sometimes have demarcation line breakage around my edges when I'm gathering my hair into the bun, if that makes sense.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 1, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> For those that bun consistently, do you release the bun every night or leave the bun intact?  If you leave the bun intact, how long do you go before you release it?  If you release the bun nightly, do you m/s nightly as well then bun again for the night and tie it up or tuck your freed hair into your bonnet/scarf?  Do you have any shed or broken strands when you m/s? Sorry for so many questions. Just trying to understand what is normal...



My buns are typically loose to begin w/ & usually don't have to be loosen @ night. But if they weren't, I would def loosen and wear a bonet. You don't want that type of constant tension on your strands.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 2, 2013)

Jobwright I take down my bun nightly and lightly comb and moisturize the ends.  With daily bunning, my ends stay moist, so I don't need much.

There are always long shed hairs in my comb.  No short boken hairs though.  If I ever get lazy and just take my bun down, but don't comb for a day or two, there's more shed hair.  That's normal for me.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 2, 2013)

My teeny weeny bun for the day. I had a couple of FIRSTS too...so excited!  My first time EVER leaving my house to go to work with wet freshly cowashed, m/s hair!  I stopped by Sally's on my way home. Bought some good hair day pins and thought I would try them out (my little bun was still wet when I got home).  It slid in perfectly, holds with no soreness and is invisible too!  Loving this. You all are the greatest!!!!  I may be teeny weeny now, but OHHHHHHH, just give me some time. I'm gonna catch up to you juicy ladies!  AND, I have been using Vatika Oil since Saturday and my hair LOVES it!  I soooo wish I had found you all like 10 years ago!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

Jobwright

Vatika Oil is the BOMB!


----------



## Guinan (Jul 3, 2013)

Pics of my very messy bun. I dont know why but this ipad only lets me upload one pic at a time, so sorry for the multiple posterplexed


----------



## Guinan (Jul 3, 2013)

Another pic, I dont know why these pics are coming out sideways


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 3, 2013)

pelohello Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 3, 2013)

bebezazueta LOVE that Style!!! Im gonna Steal it, lol

BTW what is the difference between a Dutch Braid and a French Braid?


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 3, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> bebezazueta LOVE that Style!!! Im gonna Steal it, lol
> 
> BTW what is the difference between a Dutch Braid and a French Braid?



LOL!  Thanks. I'm not the originator of it so steal away!  Dutch braid you bring the strands under the middle one & the braid sits Outside. French you bring strands over and the braid is inside.  HTH!


----------



## KhandiB (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok, well I french braid then  , need to learn the dutch braid ...



bebezazueta said:


> LOL!  Thanks. I'm not the originator of it so steal away!  Dutch braid you bring the strands under the middle one & the braid sits Outside. French you bring strands over and the braid is inside.  HTH!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 3, 2013)

KhandiB said:


> Ok, well I french braid then  , need to learn the dutch braid ...



LOL!  It's easy especially if I can do it. Come back & post pics. I wanna see your masterpiece!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 3, 2013)

pelohello, I just tried to post pics to my signature and a new avatar, and create LCHF albums, but there is no editing or rotation feature to turn the pics the right way up. They post like that if they are larger wide than the site requires...all mine were taken right side up, but when I tried to post here, they all came in sideways. So I gave up and posted them to Fotki instead.  I tried posting using an IPad as well...yep one at a time. 

I can't wait to do this TU, and I'm getting some extra rest tonight so I can relax and pamper my hair tomorrow. It's work relaxing and properly DC'ing all this hair.

For those interested, I have recent pics (as in taken today) in my newest Fotki album. I know I haven't posted any pics of my hair in a very long time.

http://public.fotki.com/JewellStar

Old Fotki Albums (2006-2011):  http://public.fotki.com/JewellJ

Thanks for visiting! Will post more pics to the new album after my TU.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 4, 2013)

This was yesterday. I was itching to get rid of that pesky hump.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 4, 2013)

Jewell

 YASSSSS! Your thickness color and length are awesome!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Thanks so much chica! I actually meant to post that in the relaxed hair thread, and after posting realized this is the relaxed bunning thread. Girl when I picked up a relaxer yesterday from the lovely Beauty World (largest beauty supply store in this state), I was like YASS HONEY can't wait to tame these roots! I'm kinda frustrated that my hair has a "curtain"  or layer that grows on the top surface much faster than the bottom surface, so in one of the pics where my hair is completely combed and fluffed out with a wide tooth comb, the ends are see-thru, and its driving me nuts looking at it.  I just posted all the pics I took and some are duplicates, so I realize I need to correct that. Just at the time I wanted to do it, Fotki's website is actin up. Lawd.

Then, I snap out of being annoyed with those "tail feather" ends, and remember what Chicoro said about the lead hair theory and how her hair grows in a similar fashion...some hairs shoot past the others, then the rest catch up to that length and it looks full again, then those lead or fast hairs "drop" down to another length and the others catch up again...and so forth and so on. But I don't wear my hair down much and mainly bun. 

At first I was ASHAMED to show my hair since I used to maintain blunt ends, but then I looked back at a 2006 pic of my hair, when my regimen was a little different, and saw my hair was growing in the same fashion even with regular trims every 3 months! I simply smoothed my hair down on the bottom in pics 3-13, and that is why the ends look one way in that pic and rather uniform in the others. It wasn't laying flat where they look see thru and was picked out like a fro on the length. 

I can't really do anything about those fast growing hairs. They have always done that and I used to cut them off to maintain a blunt hemline. But alas I know better and have learned patience!! I feel kinda iffy about them but I know as long as I avoid too much mechanical damage and manipulation, the bulk will thicken at the ends as the hair underneath that fast growing layer catches up. This and wanting to grow as long as possible are the only reasons I avoid regular trims and just S&D or do a tiny dusting as needed, which, might I add, is quite rare since I only get splits from using direct heat.

Sorry for the long post! I will post more pics with buns included. Your hair is beautiful, healthy, and thick...and I'm always checking out your pics and blog!! I love my hair jet black but I'm letting it grow out a while. I know you know I'm a fellow PJ! I'm trying to use up my stash and then I'm going H.A.M again.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 4, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> This was yesterday. I was itching to get rid of that pesky hump.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



It looks great! How did you get rid of it? That is my dilemma as well.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 4, 2013)

Jewell said:


> I will post more pics with buns included. Your hair is beautiful, healthy, and thick...and I'm always checking out your pics and blog!! I love my hair jet black but I'm letting it grow out a while. I know you know I'm a fellow PJ! I'm trying to use up my stash and then I'm going H.A.M again.



YES!, Thank you so much and PJ LOVE!  lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> It looks great! How did you get rid of it? That is my dilemma as well.



Oh, relaxing got rid of it!!! 

So sad, but so true 

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2013)

Today's bun:



Sorry for the extreme close-up.  My stupid phone died and I'm stuck trying to take hair pics with my tablet.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 5, 2013)

Jewell - OMG!  Your hair!!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 5, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Jewell - OMG!  Your hair!!!!



Jewell hair is amazing!!!!!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## MrsIQ (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm so glad i stumbled on this thread!  I bun daily so this challenge is right up my alley. I'll try to post a pic later today.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey Guys,

My bun Today:


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My bun Today:



Wow your bun is so neat! I never have neat buns because that would mean I need to comb through my hair & that ain't happening. LOL


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 5, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz

Thank you! I actually don't comb thru it. I just smooth the top layer with a seamless comb and follow with a boar brush to give the "appearance" of freshly combed/smoothed hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Thank you! I actually don't comb thru it. I just smooth the top layer with a seamless comb and follow with a boar brush to give the "appearance" of freshly combed/smoothed hair.



Oh that's awesome. There's no such thing as 'smoothing' when it comes to my hair. Lol Its either combed all the way through or its not.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 5, 2013)

sunnieb

Aww, thanks mama! You and Saludable84 made my day. Thank you both for the gracious compliments.  I'm kinda shy when it comes to my hair...may be why I keep it up and covered a lot.  boring, I know! sunnieb I'm bouta start referring to you as the "Queen of Bunning;" you go hard and I give you mad props for that!! Juicy, luscious bun. I'mma try and post some pics of my everyday bun in my Fotki tomorrow.

EnExitStageLeft

Nice bun indeed! So smooth...I love it! I do the same thing...just smooth the surface with a rat tail comb so I don't have to comb all the way down to the roots and add a little "Edge Control" to the edges as needed.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 5, 2013)

@EnExitLeftStage

I need to try that twist on the front. Sooooo beautiful!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 5, 2013)

Saludable84

Thank you!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Thank you! I actually don't comb thru it. I just smooth the top layer with a seamless comb and follow with a boar brush to give the "appearance" of freshly combed/smoothed hair.



Gotta fake it tip you make it!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 5, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Gotta fake it tip you make it!



Exactly lol


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 11, 2013)

Yesterday's bun:



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 11, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Yesterday's bun:
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



NICE! As always!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 11, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Yesterday's bun:
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Nice. I can only get big buns if I air dry

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 11, 2013)

Saludable84 - On nights you don't airdry, try sleeping in a few braids.

I usually do two braids, twirl the ends around my finger and pin with a good day hair pin.  This helps to keep the "umph" of airdried hair for an extra day or two until you wash/airdry again.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 12, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Yesterday's bun:
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Niiiiiice!! I see you!!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2013)

Bun-a-liscous ladies!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2013)

I would post so many more pics if I had good self-pic skills. My junk be all blurry. Don't nobody want to look at blurry pics.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jul 12, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I would post so many more pics if I had good self-pic skills. My junk be all blurry. Don't nobody want to look at blurry pics.



I'll take a blurry gawjus bun pic anyday. I'll squint my eyes really tight  & then cock my head to the side & put my phone at an angle just to drool over it!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 13, 2013)

My Basic Everyday Bun:


----------



## divachyk (Jul 14, 2013)

Nothing basic about that EnExitStageLeft, yummy!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 14, 2013)

divachyk Awwwwww Thank You!


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 14, 2013)

Update...still rocking my teeny weeny bun. Wore my hair down yesterday for my sons 13th birthday. He likes my hair down...but right back in my bun today. I am so excited and expecting great growth and retention so I can be super fierce with the rest of your awesome buns!  I bought a new pair of glasses (that I truly need but hadn't been wearing) which I think really plays well with the whole look. If I can get my body, finances and hair right before the end of this year, My God...2014 is gonna be something to really write about. Lets Go!!!!  #TURNTUP!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> My Basic Everyday Bun:
> 
> View attachment 217251
> View attachment 217249



Is your hair air dried?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey Guys,

My Bun for today: I used some of my new bun toys and I'm LOVING IT! 

To do this bun I used a black silicone ponytail holder, 2 large bobby pins, a bun net (new) and my hair-sticks(new) for my hair candy lol

(Sorry about the quality of the first photo, I had to zoom in so you guys could see it up close)


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 14, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Is your hair air dried?



Yes it is


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Yes it is



Nice. Tempted


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft - I'm stealing that bun too!


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft. I stoled it!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 15, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> EnExitStageLeft. I stoled it!!!!



What moisturizer do you have in your hair or is it wet?


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 15, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What moisturizer do you have in your hair or is it wet?



Vatika oil. It's the TRUTH!!!!!

ETA. forgot Aphogee Green Tea Spray and sealed with Vatika Oil


----------



## janeemat (Jul 15, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Yesterday's bun:
> 
> View attachment 217027
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 
Nice bun sunnieb. I am still bunning and my hair is doing really great. No hair dramma this year since I have been keeping it simple and no loooonnng stretches. I cut 3-4 inches off in March after my relaxer but, I think I am retaining all my growth now by bunning. I need at leasr 6 inches by Dec 31, so I will NOT be cutting again!!!! I need to take a new pic because this one is side wayserplexed


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

Jobwright

Girl that hair is blinding me. I need to try vatika oil as a sealant, because your hair is blinging all over the place lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

Bun For Today: I like the Hair sticks so much I pulled them out again today. This time I wrapped the hair around them. 

I used 1 clear silicone ponytail holder, 1 hair stick, 4 hair pins, and a bun net (sunnieb and divachyk I see why you guys love these things so much).




Sorry about the quality, I had to zoom in order for you guys to see it erplexed.


----------



## Babysaffy (Jul 15, 2013)

After finding some heartbreaking split ends last week I'm starting again with heat free and rocked my first bun for months to work today. Felt so cool and sophisticated in this heatwave lol.

I'm going to alternate with wet bunning and co washing and braidouts. Will wash Sundays and co wash Wednesdays or vice versa.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 15, 2013)

I feel like I'm a small girl with alot of hair when I take these pictures.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I used *1 clear silicone ponytail holder*, 1 hair stick, 4 hair pins, and a bun net



What the what what???   Off to google!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

sunnieb

They have them at Dollar Tree now. I bought 4 6-packs about a week ago. I hoard them, along with other hair related things ).


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

Bun question:

How do you ladies with BSL and longer hair do your Southern Tease Buns? I tried it out a minute ago when I let my bun down and it was pretty but hung superrrrrrrr low.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft Cool.  You know better than to try to slide a new bunning toy/name by us! 

And yes, I hoard hair supplies too.  Think I have about 8 bun nets still in their packages.  I couldn't live without those things.  I blame divachyk.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 15, 2013)

I love hair sticks. My new boo is croc clips. I'm rocking those things like they are going out of style Ask Nix08 how much I love 'em. I buy them from Sally's. Never tug or pull. Holds nicely.

sunnieb, I have packs of hair nets for days. I simply cannot be without them on a neat bun day.

My southern tease hangs low too EnExitStageLeft


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 15, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I feel like I'm a small girl with alot of hair when I take these pictures.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



I looooove these!! Where is your length right now?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 15, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I love hair sticks. My new boo is croc clips. I'm rocking those things like they are going out of style Ask Nix08 how much I love 'em. I buy them from Sally's. Never tug or pull. Holds nicely.
> 
> sunnieb, I have packs of hair nets for days. I simply cannot be without them on a neat bun day.
> 
> My southern tease hangs low too EnExitStageLeft



Theres no way Im going to figure out how to do this. This thread is out of my league. Let me go back to the Random Hair Thoughts thread. Sigh....


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz

NOOOOOO DON'T GO! 

Here is a vid!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_-XBalPjVg


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> NOOOOOO DON'T GO!
> 
> ...



Oh yeaaaa! Thanks for that!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 15, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz

This may be a better alternative for you. Your hair is much longer then mine. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhKBhwJ80cA


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> This may be a better alternative for you. Your hair is much longer then mine.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhKBhwJ80cA



Ok will check it out. I was trying to figure out where to tuck the loose hair in the last video. Lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Bun question:
> 
> How do you ladies with BSL and longer hair do your Southern Tease Buns? I tried it out a minute ago when I let my bun down and it was pretty but hung superrrrrrrr low.



I need to try that!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 15, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I looooove these!! Where is your length right now?



BSL/MBL. Father than the former, shorter than the latter.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz, don't you go nowhere -- we family *in my southern hospitality voice*


----------



## divachyk (Jul 16, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, I told you wrong via email (sorry hun). Ok so, I use the maneandchic vid except I (try to picture this) take the tail of my hair and fold it half way, I then fold it again at the base of the head -- basically, I fold my length twice before I start pulling in the sides. Does that makes sense. I dunno, maybe I can video this when dh is home because there's no way I can do it home alone. I'm not that talented (yet). pre_medicalrulz, my way can be an option for you.


----------



## freckledface (Jul 16, 2013)

My God... These buns have me drooling


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 16, 2013)

I tried the southern tease bun. I'm gonna show the picture after the first attempt, but I had to redo it because it droops. I had to loop it quite a bit and hold it super tight because it could just drop like it wants to give birth or something.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 16, 2013)

Saludable84  BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 16, 2013)

remainder of the week bun..me likey


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 16, 2013)

@MizzBFly 

The cornroll is swangin' girl. I can't cornroll to save my life lol.

@Saludable84

That exactly how my tease looked. Its such a elegant style. Did you only use 1 bobby pin? I tried, but failed and had to get a clip instead.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 16, 2013)

*My Bun Today:I used 1 black silicone ponytail holder, 2 small bobby pins, a bun net and the banana clip for some good ole' bun candy.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 16, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @MizzBFly
> 
> The cornroll is swangin' girl. I can't cornroll to save my life lol.
> 
> ...



I loved it a lot. I got compliments at work. Ill try it tomorrow again. I had to redo it, so the second time I use 2. Then as I got to work, the whole thing came loose. I had to redo it in the bathroom which meant me having to twist, then roll my hair twice, wrap it again and hold everything with the two pins. It worked but that amount of tension, its too much for more than a couple times a week for me. I always say I don't think I have a lot of hair, but that tease (and styles other than buns) make me think differently every time!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 16, 2013)

Practicing my Southern Tease Bun skills tonight.  Might wear this tomorrow.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 16, 2013)

Pic didn't attach.......


Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Guinan (Jul 16, 2013)

Everyone buns look sooo nice & full!! I wish I could do other styled buns besides messy buns. Y'all r making me gonna start practicing my bun skills.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 17, 2013)

Today's bun - WITHOUT a bun net! 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Loving (Jul 17, 2013)

sunnieb details please!


----------



## mamaline (Jul 17, 2013)

These buns are so gorgeous. I need to step my bun game up. I bun at least 5-7 days a week (I have to for work), but my buns aren't anywhere near as nice as these. 

Any tips on how to make my buns look fuller? My hair is currently APL.


----------



## freckledface (Jul 17, 2013)

^^ what she said. I need to step my game up


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 17, 2013)

Loving said:


> details please!



@Loving - Here's the video: Southern Tease Bun 

And you know what?  I learned my lesson about bunning nekkid (w/o a bun net).  I lost my black silk ponytail holder because it was so loose.  I have no idea where it fell out.....or if anyone saw it fall!  

ETA:  Whoops!  Should've watched the video before I did the bun.  I'm not even supposed to use a ponytail holder.  Just roll the hair up!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 17, 2013)

freckledface mamaline

For fuller buns:

Don't bun with pin straight hair
Airdried/braidout/bantu-knot out hair works best
Use filler (weave hair; donut; silk scrunchies)
Fake it til you make it - wear a fake bun that's full


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> freckledface mamaline
> 
> For fuller buns:
> 
> ...



See, the problem for me is that I rollerset weekly. I hate dealing with air dried hair. 

Maybe I should just get over it. Yeah, I think so.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 17, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> See, the problem for me is that I rollerset weekly. I hate dealing with air dried hair.
> 
> Maybe I should just get over it. Yeah, I think so.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Saludable84

Just moisturize and sleep in braids or bantu knots.  Works pretty much the same.  Be aware not to apply too much product.  It'll weigh your hair down and create floppy buns.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @Loving - Here's the video: Southern Tease Bun
> 
> And you know what?  I learned my lesson about bunning nekkid (w/o a bun net).  I lost my black silk ponytail holder because it was so loose.  I have no idea where it fell out.....or if anyone saw it fall!
> 
> ETA:  Whoops!  Should've watched the video before I did the bun.  I'm not even supposed to use a ponytail holder.  Just roll the hair up!



PONYTAIL HOLDER! I NEED TO USE A PONYTAIL HOLDER! 

lol I'm sorry but that was seriously like a AHA MOMENT! I need a bit more sercurity with the southern tease because my hair is dense and feels like its going to fall at any second. 

@mamaline and @freckledface

Like @sunnieb I only bun air dried hair.I also put my hair in one large twist at night to give my hair some added texture. The more texture the better for me.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 17, 2013)

Found my ponytail holder in my car.  Apparently, it fell out on my drive into work this morning.

I love the southern tease bun though.  I'll keep practicing.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 17, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Just moisturize and sleep in braids or bantu knots.  Works pretty much the same.  Be aware not to apply too much product.  It'll weigh your hair down and create floppy buns.



What your saying sounds  but this is the problem: IM LAZY!!!! I don't want to do anything during the week and air dried hair means more time during the week. When I was bone straight, I didn't care as much, but now that Im texlaxed, its just not fun. 

erplexed Ill go ahead with it. When I break and start crying because it take 10 minutes just to get it in a ponytail, Im stalking you!


----------



## freckledface (Jul 17, 2013)

sunnieb & EnExitStageLeft 

Thank you ladies. One day


----------



## mamaline (Jul 18, 2013)

sunnieb EnExitStageLeft 

my hair is air dried 99% of the time, so I guess I should just use less product and sleep in braids for more texture. Thanks for the tips ladies.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft thanks hon.. you see my part all jacked up  but hey the complete look is what hittin'! right?

.. your hair is soo beautiful, with shine and thickness and what I'm lacking at the moment uniformity in length..I've been working on it since my setback in 2011...so keep my in your thoughts for hair prayers


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 18, 2013)

I need another wet-like moisturizer since Im allergic to scurl for my buns.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I need another wet-like moisturizer since Im allergic to scurl for my buns.



pre_medicalrulz, what is it doing to your buns? I had to dilute my SCurl 50:50 with water.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 18, 2013)

divachyk said:


> pre_medicalrulz, what is it doing to your buns? I had to dilute my SCurl 50:50 with water.



Ooo maybe diluting it will work for me as well. It worked great for my buns but my scalp caught hives & burned when the scurl got on it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 18, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> @EnExitStageLeft thanks hon.. you see my part all jacked up  but hey the complete look is what hittin'! right?
> 
> .. your hair is soo beautiful, with shine and thickness and what I'm lacking at the moment uniformity in length..I've been working on it since my setback in 2011...so keep my in your thoughts for hair prayers



Yes ma'am it twas' indeed the bomb. I tried to recreate it today, but ended up in a slick back because for some reason I forgot that my behind can't braid lol. 

Awwwwww Thank you SO much for your sweet words! That unevenness will get better. My hair grew into a W shape a while back and I corrected it. It took a while, but eventually I got it all to one hemline.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2013)

mamaline said:


> my hair is air dried 99% of the time, so I guess I should just use less product and sleep in braids for more texture. Thanks for the tips ladies.



mamaline - Yep, you're on the right track!  

I also clarify weekly with Suave Daily Clarifying shampoo.  You don't have to clarify that much to be effective, but don't go over a month without clarifying at least once.


----------



## mamaline (Jul 19, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @mamaline - Yep, you're on the right track!
> 
> I also clarify weekly with Suave Daily Clarifying shampoo. You don't have to clarify that much to be effective, but don't go over a month without clarifying at least once.


 
I usually clarify once a month. I'm awfully heavy-handed with my products though. I just never know how much is enough. (I'm not even being funny lol)


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 19, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I need another wet-like moisturizer since Im allergic to scurl for my buns.



You could definitely dilute any moisturizer but I replaced scurl with Darcy's Botanicals daily leave in. Not as GREAT but its works. You could also try some good ole glycerin and water.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey Guys,

My bun for today






I tried the front braid like MizzBFly and actually did it this time ! I wore a high bun yesterday, so I opted for a side twisted bun today .


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 20, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft - I love it!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, nice bun. Do you do a different bun everyday? I love your buns.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 20, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft  PERFECTION!  Love it!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 20, 2013)

Rozlewis Thanks Girl ! and Yeah I wear a different bun daily. I find that when I switch it up I don't bore of it as quickly. Plus when I wear it in a different position I don't put excess stress my nape.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 21, 2013)

Finally air dried. I like the bun better, but I did a video on how I did the bun and putting in a ponytail was ALOT of work on its own.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 21, 2013)

^^^^^^^^ gorgeous bun!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 21, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Finally air dried. I like the bun better, but I did a video on how I did the bun and putting in a ponytail was ALOT of work on its own.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Yeah, it takes some practice.  I don't have any problems like I used to in the beginning.  

Starting with freshly moisturized air dried hair,  I mostly use my fingers to scoop all my hair up for the high bun.  Then I put on a scrunchy and lightly comb all around do get the hair going in one direction.  I remove the scrunchy and use my hands to slick hair up and redo the pony a bit tighter. 

Secure bun with pins and bun net.  Then use fine toothed comb to smooth any loose fly aways.

Also, I sleep in a loose high bun secured with one pin and tied down with a silk scarf.  When you wake in the morning,  your bun is pretty much half done.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 21, 2013)

sunnieb


Thanks. I like you new thumbnail. 

With my hair air dried, I'm not used to it, so it just takes more time for me. I fell in love with it again today, but dealing with it is just the wackness. I saw a girl check her weave bun after looking at my bun lol.

I try to put it in a bun for the overnight, but that only works when my hair is straight. Air dried, my hair is gonna laugh at me... 

Lets see how I survive this week. Might repeat it again. It's just too hot right now for rollersets. I just hate having to face the fact I'll be washing again by Wednesday.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## janeemat (Jul 23, 2013)

Today I am soooo tired of bunning!!!!!!!  Today I want cut, color and swinging hair......tomorrow might be different


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 23, 2013)

janeemat I know how you feel. 

I wear my hair out a couple times a week to alleviate the boredom. I'm also doing different types of buns. It's easy for me to get locked into doing my daily bun all the time.


----------



## janeemat (Jul 23, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @janeemat I know how you feel.
> 
> I wear my hair out a couple times a week to alleviate the boredom. I'm also doing different types of buns. It's easy for me to get locked into doing my daily bun all the time.


 
I relaxed my hair June 1st and wore it down that Sunday to church.  I felt guilty for doing that and my hair has been in a bun EVERY single day since then.  I really want to continue at least to my next relaxer which is Sept 1st before I throw the towel.....I don't know....


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 23, 2013)

janeemat said:


> I relaxed my hair June 1st and wore it down that Sunday to church.  I felt guilty for doing that and my hair has been in a bun EVERY single day since then.  I really want to continue at least to my next relaxer which is Sept 1st before I throw the towel.....I don't know....



Girl, wear your hair down! 

We are traveling today so I'm wearing a loose flexi 8 bun. As soon as we make it to the hotel, Imma whip it out!


----------



## janeemat (Jul 23, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Girl, wear your hair down!
> 
> We are traveling today so I'm wearing a loose flexi 8 bun. As soon as we make it to the hotel, Imma whip it out!


 
You are too funny!  You are not helping with my "bun for a year" mission that I am on.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 23, 2013)

janeemat said:


> You are too funny!  You are not helping with my "bun for a year" mission that I am on.



Wear it down while you're out and about.  When you get home, add a bit of moisturizer to the ends and bun til bedtime. You'll still get the bunning benefits.


----------



## janeemat (Jul 23, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Wear it down while you're out and about. When you get home, add a bit of moisturizer to the ends and bun til bedtime. You'll still get the bunning benefits.


 
I am going to try Wen for the very FIRST time tonight as my cowash. I am right at 8 wks post, so depends on how that goes will determine if I wear it down tomorrow. I just hope WEN will smooth and detangle my 8 wks ng like current product I use. Sunnieb do you think now is a good time to try Wen?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 23, 2013)

janeemat it's always a good time for Wen!  Glad you're giving it a try. 

I cowash with it once a week. As far as caring for ng, I started doing weekly honey treatments and my ng is soft and in check. I'm 12 weeks post.


----------



## janeemat (Jul 23, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> @janeemat it's always a good time for Wen! Glad you're giving it a try.
> 
> I cowash with it once a week. As far as caring for ng, I started doing weekly honey treatments and my ng is soft and in check. I'm 12 weeks post.


 
sunnieb You are a jewell!  Now I can't wait to get home and try WEN!  
Since I been have keep my stretches between 11-14 wks, things are good. I will have to revisit the honey treatments. Thanks!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 23, 2013)

Work bun. To bad it kept hitting ceilings and pipes 

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 24, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Work bun. To bad it kept hitting ceilings and pipes
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



First world problems ! Beautiful as usual!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 27, 2013)

Flat ironed bun... Yeah, I wasn't to act that brand new with flat ironed hair.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Babysaffy (Jul 28, 2013)

Two weeks straight bunning again. Glad to be back in the game!

It's addictive. At home on a Sunday morning and still bunned first thing lol

Found my ORS smooth n hold pudding. That's going to be my friend now.... Heading to 18 weeks post this week.


----------



## Babysaffy (Jul 28, 2013)

Lazy Sunday morning bun:

Ends spritzed with DD's Dark n Lovely braids conditioning spray (with vit E & apricot oil) and edges lightly brushed back with ORS smooth n hold pudding. Will respray and seal ends with sweet almond oil tonight


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 28, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Flat ironed bun... Yeah, I wasn't to act that brand new with flat ironed hair.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


Saludable84, that bun is nice. I have bun envy.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 28, 2013)

Babysaffy said:


> Lazy Sunday morning bun:
> 
> Ends spritzed with DD's Dark n Lovely braids conditioning spray (with vit E & apricot oil) and edges lightly brushed back with ORS smooth n hold pudding. Will respray and seal ends with sweet almond oil tonight



I love apricot oil!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Babysaffy (Jul 29, 2013)

^ I'd never heard of it until I saw this product. Will have to do some research into it- can you buy it separately?

Sorry, can't use mentions- using my mobile! Lol


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 30, 2013)

Enjoyed my hair last week, but back to 100% bunning for now:





Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## janeemat (Jul 30, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Enjoyed my hair last week, but back to 100% bunning for now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Back to bunning for me too! I took your advice and I wore my Wen hair down for 4 days so now it is out of my system.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 31, 2013)

RngdeCurls

Here you go......


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 31, 2013)

Need some new bunning ideas.  How is everyone wearing their buns this week?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 31, 2013)

sunnieb

Boring and plain. I've been wearing a roll and tuck daily. We had to set up our work areas/classes today at work so I kept it simple.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 1, 2013)

Just wanted too share a pic of my bun from my relaxed days......I miss being relaxed.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 1, 2013)

Instead of my usual swirly bun, I did this bun since I haven't done this look in a while.  I put my hair in a loose pony, then take a small section twirl around my finger and secure with an wide bobby pin.  I do this in a circle then put on the bun net to hold it together.  I have a few gaps here and there today, but I'm gonna rock this for a while.



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 2, 2013)

Today's bun



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 2, 2013)

I actually wore my hair out today and it didn't go back in a bun after a couple seconds. I do need more ideas though. Since my hair is getting a tad longer, because "Winter's Coming" I'd like to find other ideas so that I can reduce strain and manipulation to certain parts of my scalp and try something new.


----------



## quirkydimples (Aug 3, 2013)

Saludable84

I'm right there with you. School is starting soon and my style of choice is usually a bun; however, I've been playing with the idea of wigging it through the winter (a short one, like the infamous Mommy wig). Although I mentioned it to my husband and he turned his nose up...

OT: Nice GOT tie-in...


----------



## brownb83 (Aug 3, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Today's bun
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


Brea th taking


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 4, 2013)

Only because I was trying to catch a sale by 1PM and I needed to throw my hair up in a bun did it come out in the best unintentional doughnut bun ever. I'm not gonna bother trying tomorrow, because it will not intentionally happen.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 4, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Only because I was trying to catch a sale by 1PM and I needed to throw my hair up in a bun did it come out in the best unintentional doughnut bun ever. I'm not gonna bother trying tomorrow, because it will not intentionally happen.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



So cute!

I know exactly what you mean.  I'm about to head to the store and I'll literally throw my hair in a 'whatever' bun and it'll look all glamorous! 

Let me try that tomorrow when I'm getting ready for work.  Ain't happenin!


----------



## janeemat (Aug 4, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Only because I was trying to catch a sale by 1PM and I needed to throw my hair up in a bun did it come out in the best unintentional doughnut bun ever. I'm not gonna bother trying tomorrow, because it will not intentionally happen.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


Looks nice!


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 5, 2013)

Big thanks to all the ladies that mentioned using braids or flat twists to add texture to their buns or protective styles. It's taken my buns to a whole nother level!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 5, 2013)

Today's bun:



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 5, 2013)

quirkydimples said:


> Saludable84
> 
> I'm right there with you. School is starting soon and my style of choice is usually a bun; however, I've been playing with the idea of wigging it through the winter (a short one, like the infamous Mommy wig). Although I mentioned it to my husband and he turned his nose up...
> 
> OT: Nice GOT tie-in...



Yes!!!!!! You got it!!!!!! Lol.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Renewed1 (Aug 5, 2013)

You ladies are inspiring!!  I can't until my hair gets long enough to pull these buns off.

But until then I will continue with my faux ponytail bun.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 6, 2013)

Here's a submission from me! Act like you've never seen this pic before when it shows up in my Relaxed Thairapy blog post tomorrow.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 6, 2013)

divachyk

GAWJUS!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Here's a submission from me! Act like you've never seen this pic before when it shows up in my Relaxed Thairapy blog post tomorrow.



That is so nice & perfect. How do you twist the bun?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 6, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> That is so nice & perfect. How do you twist the bun?


 
pre_medicalrulz - thank you & EnExitStageLeft for the love. I just twirl it around very loosely and pin. Another way of saying it -- think of a circle. Starting at the top of the pony tail, I twirl the hair around, making one complete circle. When I'm back at the top of the pony tail, I tuck the tail inside the hole of the circle, kind of like if you were making a slip knot, except I don't actually slip knot my hair. I then pin. Did that help some?


----------



## janeemat (Aug 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Here's a submission from me! Act like you've never seen this pic before when it shows up in my Relaxed Thairapy blog post tomorrow.


 

Pretty bun!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 6, 2013)

Love the bun divachyk!

Here's my daily bun again today 



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 6, 2013)

You all have such beautiful buns. I'm trying to bun for the rest of the year so I just read this entire thread today, and you guys are so inspiring. 

I found this bun the other day and I really like it so I tried it a couple of times, but I think I need more hair.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 7, 2013)

GettingKinky nice bun!

I am so bored with my daily bun, but I keep doing it!  It'll be 104° here today, so I'll be aight! 



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 7, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> GettingKinky nice bun!
> 
> I am so bored with my daily bun, but I keep doing it!  It'll be 104° here today, so I'll be aight!
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



So sunnieb I noticed you put your buns in the same position. Im guessing you're not having any breakage in that area since I hear most bunners suggest you move the position of your bun on occassion right?

Have any of you ladies tried your buns with fake bangs, swoop bangs or straight bangs before?


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 7, 2013)

I like damp bunning because it keeps my hair moustirized but it makes my bun look so small.   :-(


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 7, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> So sunnieb I noticed you put your buns in the same position. Im guessing you're not having any breakage in that area since I hear most bunners suggest you move the position of your bun on occassion right?
> 
> Have any of you ladies tried your buns with fake bangs, swoop bangs or straight bangs before?



pre_medicalrulz - nope, I don't get any breakage. Not sure why.  I think I got it (cement hair) from my mommy.  



GettingKinky said:


> I like damp bunning because it keeps my hair moustirized but it makes my bun look so small.   :-(



GettingKinky - I tried damp bunning and didn't like it.  I don't like my hair being wet all day.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 7, 2013)

divachyk,

Very nice. I hope to have a bun like that by the end of the year. 

pre_medicalrulz,
Funny because when I switch location of my buns, I get more problems in the nape area. My nape grows faster, but is slightly weaker than the rest of my hair. My crowned has thicker strand, but is weaker when I neglect protein. Otherwise its ok. I try to be a good girl because, but my buns don't vary in location tooooo much. 

I know you asked sunnieb though, but I can't move my buns too much either. My buns are rarely high, low or side buns.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 8, 2013)

My hair feels great after 2 days of damp bunning, except the ends. I guess I need to seal them better. 

For day 3 I just did a dry bun I want to give my hair a break from being wet.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 8, 2013)

TY Saludable84 - I think you got it now. For real, for real.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 9, 2013)

Think I'll try a banana clip bun today.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 9, 2013)

Kinda failed with this banana clip bun today.  I couldn't get my hair to swirl right so there are gaps everywhere!   This is what happens when I do my same 'ol bun all the time. I'm so out of practice with the other bunning styles.  Luckily it's Friday and I'm just all about getting the workday over with and starting my weekend.  







Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 9, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Kinda failed with this banana clip bun today.  I couldn't get my hair to swirl right so there are gaps everywhere!   This is what happens when I do my same 'ol bun all the time. I'm so out of practice with the other bunning styles.  Luckily it's Friday and I'm just all about getting the workday over with and starting my weekend.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



sunnieb, your bun looks good.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 9, 2013)

sunnieb, it looks good! I don't see the gaps.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 9, 2013)

After 4 days of bunning I had to let my hair free. It's Friday, I'm in a great mood, and I have awesome waves from wearing a braided bun so I'm in a ponytail today. 

I guess I'm not hardcore like you ladies.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 9, 2013)

GettingKinky I wore my hair out for a week while on vacation. I also randomly wore a bantu knot out (siggy pic).

Unleashing my hair every once in a while allows me to go hardcore back to bunning.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 11, 2013)

Do Princess Leia buns count?  This is how I air dry my hair, but DH dragged me to target so I walked around in public like this. :blush;


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 11, 2013)

I walk out with 2 ponytails all the time. But at least you have yours pinned up in cute buns. Im usually looking like a 3rd grade cheerleader with mine. Lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 12, 2013)

^^^

I go out with 2 ponytails too, but I wear mine low so I like to think I look like a 5th grader.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 12, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> ^^^
> 
> I go out with 2 ponytails too, but I wear mine low so I like to think I look like a 5th grader.



LMBO!!! Ahhh wearing it low is smart. Note to self....


----------



## JudithO (Aug 12, 2013)

I've bunned at the exact same spot for at least a year and my hair is super fine... No issues... Bun is not tight though... My buns are nothing fancy y'all... nothing to contribute.. lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 12, 2013)

Btw I plan on wearing 2 loose ponytails to work tmr. Lol Im feeling risky, wish me luck.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 12, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Btw I plan on wearing 2 loose ponytails to work tmr. Lol Im feeling risky, wish me luck.



Pictures please (pretty please)


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 12, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Pictures please (pretty please)



Lololoo will do.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 13, 2013)

Did you go to work in ponytails pre_medicalrulz?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 13, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Did you go to work in ponytails pre_medicalrulz?



Lol Girl nope. I got home too late to wash & DC. But I will before this week is over though.


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 13, 2013)

Pretty Pretty Please, lol



GettingKinky said:


> Pictures please (pretty please)


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol when I do it, its not going to be anything special ladies. Just two air dried ponytails.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 14, 2013)

At home bun 

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## janeemat (Aug 15, 2013)

Saludable84 You wear loose soft buns.....they always look so nice. I can only get my buns to look soft and loose is when I am coming out of a rollerset.


----------



## gn1g (Aug 15, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Think I'll try a banana clip bun today.


 

sunieb how do you do the banana clip bun?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 15, 2013)

janeemat said:


> Saludable84 You wear loose soft buns.....they always look so nice. I can only get my buns to look soft and loose is when I am coming out of a rollerset.



I also use a lot of pins to hold them up. So I usually only try to wear loose buns at home now. When I go out, I have to tighten my bun so its not coming out; especially when I run for the bus lol.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Loving (Aug 15, 2013)

janeemat said:


> @Saludable84 You wear loose soft buns.....they always look so nice. I can only get my buns to look soft and loose is when I am coming out of a rollerset.


 Same here!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 15, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> At home bun
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



You make me wanna get a relaxer and do a loose bun. Lol


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 20, 2013)

Still bunning.......

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks sunnieb

Almost forget I have these pics sometimes.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 21, 2013)

Saludable84 -  me too!  My pics from yesterday didn't attach :



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 21, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Saludable84 -  me too!  My pics from yesterday didn't attach :
> 
> View attachment 222019
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



I love your texture. Its straight and full.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 27, 2013)

Today's bun. Last night I honey-washed my hair, airdried and slept in two braids.

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been bunning all week. Wet bun on Monday, damp bun on Tuesday, ugly bun on Wednesday. This is the first one I've liked all week. I took five sections loosely twisted each one and hold it down with a bobby pin. I like to call it a flower bun, but I'm sure there's already a bun called a flower bun.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 29, 2013)

GettingKinky VERY CUTE!!!!!


----------



## quirkydimples (Aug 30, 2013)

I said when I went back to work this year I was going to wear my hair flat ironed or do twist outs on a more regular basis. 

It's been in a bun ALL WEEK. I washed it this evening and deep conditioned with Humectress and honey in preparation for a twist out. As I sit here with 95% air dried hair though...bun.


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm wearing my flower bun again but this time I misted my hair first so it's not as fluffy.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 4, 2013)

I was lazy today and only put 3 "petals" on my "flower bun". Sorry the picture is bad, the lighting in the bathroom at work is not the greatest.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 4, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 4, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm wearing my flower bun again but this time I misted my hair first so it's not as fluffy.



Ok I'm going to need a tutorial in this flower bun. It is gorgeous!


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 4, 2013)

Today's messy bun


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 4, 2013)

QueenAmaka

LOVE IT!!  I cant wait until my buns look like this.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 5, 2013)

Adding flower bun to my list of buns to try........


----------



## divachyk (Sep 5, 2013)

Yesterday's hair


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 5, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Ok I'm going to need a tutorial in this flower bun. It is gorgeous!



The flower bun is super easy. I just:

Put my hair in a ponytail

Separate my ponytail into sections (usually 5)

Loosely twist a section (a 1 strand twist)

Pin the end of section to the base of the pony with a bobby pin

Repeat for the remaining sections


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 6, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> QueenAmaka
> 
> LOVE IT!!  I cant wait until my buns look like this.



Thanks at LexiDior! I remember when my hair could barely hide one of those bun fillers now I don't even need one  

I've worn my hair in a bun everyday this week and am thinking I may do the same next week too. My DH has already started calling me bun queen LOL


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 6, 2013)

Failed at the flower bun attempt this morning, but I'll keep trying!


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 6, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Failed at the flower bun attempt this morning, but I'll keep trying!



Oh no!  Now I'm scared to try


----------



## LexiDior (Sep 6, 2013)

QueenAmaka said:


> Thanks at @LexiDior! I remember when my hair could barely hide one of those bun fillers now I don't even need one
> 
> I've worn my hair in a bun everyday this week and am thinking I may do the same next week too. My DH has already started calling me bun queen LOL




QueenAmaka
Time to change that avy then . Have you experience breakage yet??


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know if this is clear but here is a style I got off of youtube..I changed the brown scrunchie to a pretty clip that I used to hold the bun in place.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 6, 2013)

Today's hair


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 6, 2013)

I tried the double rope braid bun again. I think this would look so good with MBL-WL hair. I can't wait until I get there.


----------



## NaiyaAi (Sep 6, 2013)

Added a braid to the front of my bun today.



And here's what the actual bun looks like from the back. The weird lighting turned my hair red for some reason.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 6, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Oh no!  Now I'm scared to try



bebezazueta - Noooooo!  Go ahead and try.  I don't have any styling skills.  The tips I've gotten from LHCF make it appear that I know what I'm doing sometimes.


----------



## QueenAmaka (Sep 7, 2013)

LexiDior said:


> QueenAmaka
> Time to change that avy then . Have you experience breakage yet??



Hi LexiDior No breakage at the moment but it's only been 1 week. I have been making sure to oil the ponytail holder before use and also I have been making sure to keep it loose.  I take down the bun as soon as I get home too. I'm gonna have to check out some more tutorials from the ladies here because I know some don't use the ponytail holders and their buns still look awesome.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 7, 2013)

Saw this in a magazine today.  Think I'll play around with this look.



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 7, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Saw this in a magazine today.  Think I'll play around with this look.
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Ooh I like it!  I think I did something like that before. Let me look for the pic & if I find I'll come back & post it.

ETA pic


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2013)

bebezazueta yes ma'am, that's everything!

GettingKinky, love that. Do you have at tutorial?


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> GettingKinky, love that. Do you have at tutorial?



Here's the website with the double rope braid bun. 

http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/09/double-rope-braid-bun/


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 9, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Here's the website with the double rope braid bun.
> 
> http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/09/double-rope-braid-bun/



I have to try this !


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 9, 2013)

Damp bun today.


----------



## Chrismiss (Sep 11, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Saw this in a magazine today. Think I'll play around with this look.
> 
> View attachment 224159
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


 

I saw this style on pinterest. Hopefully I pinned it. If so, I'll post the instructions.


----------



## quirkydimples (Sep 11, 2013)

Do you all mostly bun straight back, or do you part (side or middle) most days? I bun a lot, but always have a part and wonder if I'm doing my hair a disservice.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Saw this in a magazine today.  Think I'll play around with this look.
> 
> View attachment 224159
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



I actually do that when I wear a twist out. I will give it a try with straight hair next week.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 11, 2013)

Saludable84

Straight hair?! Are you straightening? If so, Can a sista' get a blog post w/ plenty pictures? Pretty pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saludable84
> 
> Straight hair?! Are you straightening? If so, Can a sista' get a blog post w/ plenty pictures? Pretty pleaseeeeeeee



Girl, you know Im talking about roller setting. I wish I was using a flat iron. Definitely tempted though, but restraining from LC until you reveal first


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 11, 2013)

Saludable84

Girl its looks like the only thing I'm revealing this month is a bun  .


----------



## divachyk (Sep 11, 2013)

Chrismiss said:


> I saw this style on pinterest. Hopefully I pinned it. If so, I'll post the instructions.





sunnieb said:


> Saw this in a magazine today.  Think I'll play around with this look.
> 
> View attachment 224159
> 
> Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App



Chrismiss sunnieb, I did something similar....pics a bit blurry but here it goes.

http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac213/divachyk/13da50b1-9d94-4eae-bbd3-0a5b13e6880c_zps21ed50c0.jpg

http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac213/divachyk/2651af2d-9e70-48e2-ba2f-881039354a41_zpsb951ff57.jpg

http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac213/divachyk/77b1ea99-74ad-418a-8920-237afaef38af_zpseeb4cf51.jpg


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 13, 2013)

Double twist bun.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 14, 2013)

Lazy bun...


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Sep 15, 2013)

Air Dry, banana clip, and bun


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 18, 2013)

I like how my flower bun turned out today.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 19, 2013)

Still flower bunning


----------



## divachyk (Sep 19, 2013)

Random pic from today


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 19, 2013)

divachyk- that bun is to die for!!


----------



## janeemat (Sep 20, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Random pic from today


 
Beautiful!!!!


----------



## janeemat (Sep 20, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I like how my flower bun turned out today.


 
Very Pretty.....you have nice thick edges too


----------



## divachyk (Sep 21, 2013)

We have some rocking buns up in here. We need to have a bun conference where we pack out a city and create a takeover with our bun-lusciousness.


----------



## Jobwright (Sep 21, 2013)

This a nice one to try while I'm working on getting to APL.  May try Monday...  http://pinterest.com/pin/558727897491399584/


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 23, 2013)

I really don't like my damp bun, it's too small, but since I moved my wash day to Monday morning I really don't have much choice.


----------



## janeemat (Sep 23, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I really don't like my damp bun, it's too small, but since I moved my wash day to Monday morning I really don't have much choice.


 
GettingKinky you can't let it hang for about an hour to airdry with a scarf.  Sometimes when I cowash in the morning, I let me hair airdry on the way to work with a scarf/head wrap.  Then later in the morning I put it up in a bun leaving the scarf on.  I just make sure the head wrap matches what I am wearing.  Airdried buns really make juicy buns.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 23, 2013)

janeemat said:


> GettingKinky you can't let it hang for about an hour to airdry with a scarf.  Sometimes when I cowash in the morning, I let me hair airdry on the way to work with a scarf/head wrap.  Then later in the morning I put it up in a bun leaving the scarf on.  I just make sure the head wrap matches what I am wearing.  Airdried buns really make juicy buns.



That's a great idea.  Maybe I could let it air dry a bit in a ponytail on my way to work and then put it up.


----------



## freckledface (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't wanna start a thread on this  subject so u thought Id ask Yall. Anyone do faux bangs? I want to wear clip ins bangs and a high bun. So far YouTube hasn't been much help.


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 23, 2013)

freckledface http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MKQB0toz484 my iPad wont let me change it from a mobile link but this may be what you're looking for.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Sep 24, 2013)

freckledface said:


> I don't wanna start a thread on this  subject so u thought Id ask Yall. Anyone do faux bangs? I want to wear clip ins bangs and a high bun. So far YouTube hasn't been much help.



I want to do this as well. There are a couple of youtubers that I watched (names slip my mind right now) that uses them.


----------



## freckledface (Sep 24, 2013)

Yea I was trying to make one and it came out nothing short of rachet. The blending is my prob.. I'll probably just go buy a peice. Seems like those look the best.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 1, 2013)

So inspired! I'm definitely subscribing to this thread. My buns are very blah right now so I need ways to make them look better. Also, I'm doing a personal challenge to bun for a year.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 1, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> So inspired! I'm definitely subscribing to this thread. My buns are very blah right now so I need ways to make them look better. Also, I'm doing a personal challenge to bun for a year.


 
PlainJane did you just begin you personal challenge to bun for a year?


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 1, 2013)

I tried to recreate this flower bun twisty sides thingamajig. LOL!

Here's the you tube link. http://youtu.be/UVxXr_mh5BM

And here's a pic of my first try! Boo!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 1, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Still flower bunning



I WILL learn how to do this!!!!


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry the picture is so large


----------



## janeemat (Oct 1, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


>


That is Kerry! Love her bun!


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 1, 2013)

^^^ Its so pretty. I love those brown streaks in it too. Isnt she natural though :scratchch:


----------



## janeemat (Oct 1, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> ^^^ Its so pretty. I love those brown streaks in it too. Isnt she natural though :scratchch:



Not sure but by looking at her hair she could be. Looks like a flat iron maybe?


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 1, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> I tried to recreate this flower bun twisty sides thingamajig. LOL!
> 
> Here's the you tube link. http://youtu.be/UVxXr_mh5BM
> 
> And here's a pic of my first try! Boo!



Very pretty!


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 1, 2013)

She may be. I think that was her hair in Save the Last Dance




janeemat said:


> Not sure but by looking at her hair she could be. Looks like a flat iron maybe?


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 2, 2013)

Still bunning. Today is a flower bun on braid out hair.


----------



## janeemat (Oct 2, 2013)

I have had my share of ups and downs with this hair journey, but I really see a difference in my "anorexia" bun in 2008 compared to my bun in my siggy taken a few months ago. See......BUT the bun in my AVATAR is a sock bun.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 3, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Still bunning. Today is a flower bun on braid out hair.



Absolutely Gorgeous!  I'm going to need YouTube tutorials please. I'll be the first to subscribe.  Or a blog with video tutorials.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 3, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Absolutely Gorgeous!  I'm going to need YouTube tutorials please. I'll be the first to subscribe.  Or a blog with video tutorials.



That's so sweet but I am not a blogger and definitely not a YouTube poster. 

I'll try to take pictures as I do it one day and post them here.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 3, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> That's so sweet but I am not a blogger and definitely not a YouTube poster.  I'll try to take pictures as I do it one day and post them here.



Ok well. Thanks!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 4, 2013)

Going on 3 weeks in buns. There is nothing special to my buns though. They're just there until Im 12 weeks post & then I can get my much needed cut.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 5, 2013)

Still bunning. 

PREmedical_rulz how much are you going to cut?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 5, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Still bunning.
> 
> PREmedical_rulz how much are you going to cut?



Last 4 inches probably....


----------



## janeemat (Oct 5, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Going on 3 weeks in buns. There is nothing special to my buns though. They're just there until Im 12 weeks post & then I can get my much needed cut.


Whatever you are doing is really workingso don't change things too much. Your journey is paying off!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 7, 2013)

I just found that if I make my damp bun from 2 big twists, it doesn't look so puny.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sitting in the library

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 8, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I just found that if I make my damp bun from 2 big twists, it doesn't look so puny.



Nice full bun. Thanks.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 8, 2013)

Still bunning. Tried the 2 big twists again.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 9, 2013)

This may be my new favorite bun.  It's a little quicker than the flower bun.


----------



## naija24 (Oct 9, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I actually do that when I wear a twist out. I will give it a try with straight hair next week.



Could this be doable with NL hair? I feel like I could pull this off


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 9, 2013)

I love this updo and I want to figure out how to do it. I found the picture online on a site selling the hot buns tool, but there weren't any instructions for making the bun. I'm guessing you need really long hair. Any ideas how to get started?


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 10, 2013)

naija24 said:


> Could this be doable with NL hair? I feel like I could pull this off



You may have to add some hair to it to make it look fuller, but you would definitely have enough to get the hair back into the actual style. Try it out and post it for us.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 10, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I love this updo and I want to figure out how to do it. I found the picture online on a site selling the hot buns tool, but there weren't any instructions for making the bun. I'm guessing you need really long hair. Any ideas how to get started?



It looks like a side pony tail and a loose braid turnt up (not that way lol).

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 11, 2013)

In taking a few days off from bunning, maybe a week to enjoy my straight hair, and then I'll be back to it.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 11, 2013)

Random bun


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm back in my daily bun!

Had enough fun swangin' my freshly relaxed hair and time to get back to serious retention!


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 15, 2013)

Couldn't nobody check me boo!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 15, 2013)

My bun fell down 7X's today! Smh No bueno!


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 15, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My bun fell down 7X's today! Smh No bueno!



With no video footage of the bun drop?!  LOL!


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 15, 2013)

Saludable84 I love it!


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 15, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My bun fell down 7X's today! Smh No bueno!



I bet all the people around you just stopped and stared. Your bun drops must have been amazing!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 15, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> With no video footage of the bun drop?!  LOL!





GettingKinky said:


> I bet all the people around you just stopped and stared. Your bun drops must have been amazing!



Trust me, the annoyed look on my face did not scream AMAZING. LOL


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 16, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> My bun fell down 7X's today! Smh No bueno!



That means yo hurrrr is loooong


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 16, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> That means yo hurrrr is loooong



Either that or I need to stop twerking at work.


----------



## apemay1969 (Oct 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Either that or I need to stop twerking at work.



Silly goose.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2013)

Buns I rocked this week


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 23, 2013)

Today's bun


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey yall  !! Here's a compilation of my fav buns since I joined texlaxed life:
*
Buns on straightened hair:*









*Buns done on wet hair:
*

 (comparison pic)


















*My boring everyday buns:*








Hope that wasn't too much  lol


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2013)

A few more of my recent buns....


----------



## 4mia (Oct 28, 2013)

divachyk said:


> A few more of my recent buns....



Beautiful buns. What length are you? I'm wondering if my hair is long enough to achieve those buns


----------



## syncerelyhis (Oct 28, 2013)

Can i come in?


----------



## NGraceO (Oct 28, 2013)

syncerelyhis said:


> Can i come in?



Not even a question!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 28, 2013)

NGraceO- those are some great buns. 


After 2 weeks of wearing  my hair straight, I'm back to bunning.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 28, 2013)

4mia said:


> Beautiful buns. What length are you? I'm wondering if my hair is long enough to achieve those buns


4mia, MBL with some strands grazing WL. The key to my styles as I mentioned to SuchaLady in a previous post (relaxer buddy thread) is alleviate as much tension as possible. Allow the hair to remain loose which gives the appear of fuller, bigger and better.  I was rocking big buns well before I was eligible. The secret it out --  loose fanning or twirling will make any bun look fab! Oh check it, this sounds like a blog post in the making.


----------



## 4mia (Oct 29, 2013)

divachyk said:


> 4mia, MBL with some strands grazing WL. The key to my styles as I mentioned to SuchaLady in a previous post (relaxer buddy thread) is alleviate as much tension as possible. Allow the hair to remain loose which gives the appear of fuller, bigger and better.  I was rocking big buns well before I was eligible. The secret it out --  loose fanning or twirling will make any bun look fab! Oh check it, this sounds like a blog post in the making.



Thanks, I will be trying these out then. Cant wait. Do you have a blog?


----------



## divachyk (Oct 29, 2013)

4mia said:


> Thanks, I will be trying these out then. Cant wait. Do you have a blog?



Yes ma'am and YW. relaxedthairapy.com 4mia


----------



## divachyk (Oct 29, 2013)

Today's look of the day


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 29, 2013)

I usually make my bun with two twists.  But today I decided if two are good, four must be better.  I like it, maybe tomorrow I'll do 6. 

divachyk your buns are gorgeous.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Oct 29, 2013)

Almost 32 weeks post and I airdry my hair in pigtails... I'll bun w/ a banana clip or caruso my ends in a banana clip.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 29, 2013)

Do you all redo your buns every day?  I don't take mine down at night and I sleep on a satin pillowcase but there is no way I could go to work without redoing it. And I can't deal with DH's complaining if I sleep with a scarf on my head.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 29, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Do you all redo your buns every day?  I don't take mine down at night and I sleep on a satin pillowcase but there is no way I could go to work without redoing it. And I can't deal with DH's complaining if I sleep with a scarf on my head.


 Yeah, I do


----------



## divachyk (Oct 30, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I usually make my bun with two twists.  But today I decided if two are good, four must be better.  I like it, maybe tomorrow I'll do 6.
> 
> divachyk your buns are gorgeous.



Thank you GettingKinky, you working it too miss lady.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 31, 2013)

A few more recent ones....


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 1, 2013)

How long does it take you ladies to do your buns?  I timed myself this morning and my 4 twist bun took 6 minutes.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 1, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> How long does it take you ladies to do your buns?  I timed myself this morning and my 4 twist bun took 6 minutes.


GettingKinky, with moisturizing and sealing and slicking my edges included, maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## freckledface (Nov 1, 2013)

Today's bun what Yall think about the bang? Does it scream fake?







Sorry bout all that leg lol booty shorts while I'm gettin ready lol


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 1, 2013)

freckledface I love it!  Where did you do the part for the bang?


----------



## freckledface (Nov 1, 2013)

sunnieb thanks! I didn't part I just used 2 clip ins and hid the tracks with my bun... Couldn't figure out how to part it


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 1, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> How long does it take you ladies to do your buns?  I timed myself this morning and my 4 twist bun took 6 minutes.



2 minutes tops for my daily bun (like my avatar).


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 1, 2013)

freckledface said:


> Today's bun what Yall think about the bang? Does it scream fake?
> 
> Sorry bout all that leg lol booty shorts while I'm gettin ready lol



I think it's cute freckledface


----------



## divachyk (Nov 2, 2013)

Not really a bun but....



Flat twist style


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 2, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Do you all redo your buns every day?  I don't take mine down at night and I sleep on a satin pillowcase but there is no way I could go to work without redoing it. And I can't deal with DH's complaining if I sleep with a scarf on my head.



I redo my buns everyday.  Gotta do my daily bun drop!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 4, 2013)

Is anyone really getting good retention from bunning?


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Is anyone really getting good retention from bunning?



I think I'm getting the best retention ever with it. I mean even over the years when I've had braids, the hair that grew around break off because of the stress of the braids.

I co- wash, oil, moisturize, bun and and as long as my hair thing doesn't catch, I'm breakage free. 

So for me, yes. Definitely.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 4, 2013)

I retain all my growth by bagging my ends. Today, I put my hair in a regular bun and I'm going to continue to do dry buns until I reach MB/WL! I'm so use to my ends being wet, this will take some getting use too but I oiled my ends real good before bunned. On second thought, I might just baggy the ends on the last 3/4 inches to be on the safe side


----------



## divachyk (Nov 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Is anyone really getting good retention from bunning?


pre_medicalrulz, in the beginning - yes! Now, I can't really tell if I am or not. I feel a bit stalled at my current length.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Is anyone really getting good retention from bunning?



Being its what's i do >75%  of the time, I have to say yeah. Then again, I just started using scrunchies and those are not my friend


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yesterday's bun


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 4, 2013)

My hair is still damp on the ends when I take my bun down - or off depending. Is that good? I'm worried about mushiness. I chelate and protein once a month. Is that enough?


----------



## divachyk (Nov 4, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> My hair is still damp on the ends when I take my bun down - or off depending. Is that good? I'm worried about mushiness. I chelate and protein once a month. Is that enough?



apemay1969, I think you're fine on all the questions asked especially if you're not seeing any increase in breakage.


----------



## apemay1969 (Nov 4, 2013)

divachyk said:


> apemay1969, I think you're fine on all the questions asked especially if you're not seeing any increase in breakage.



I've seen less breakage I'm just relaxa-noid.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 5, 2013)

Today's bun


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 11, 2013)

I need to take my buns down at night before I go to sleep. I've been noticing that on the very edges my hair is fairly short. I think it's breaking off at the nylon I use to hold my ponytail. 

I just have to stop being so lazy.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 11, 2013)

apemay1969 said:


> My hair is still damp on the ends when I take my bun down - or off depending. Is that good? I'm worried about mushiness. I chelate and protein once a month. Is that enough?





divachyk said:


> apemay1969, I think you're fine on all the questions asked especially if you're not seeing any increase in breakage.



apemay1969 I agree with divachyk.

Matter of fact I'm airdrying now, but my hair is still pretty wet.  I'll sleep in two wet braids and bun tomorrow when it's still damp.  My hair does fine with this technique.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 11, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Is anyone really getting good retention from bunning?



pre_medicalrulz. Yes!

Bunning has gotten me to BSL and it's getting me to MBL faster than wearing my hair out daily like I did a while ago.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 11, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz I didn't think I was retaining but I went through old photos and seen where I made huge progress in a year!


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 12, 2013)

Today's bun 2 twists pinned under and pinned together.


----------



## brownb83 (Nov 12, 2013)

Y'all got some gorgeous buns in here!!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 12, 2013)

My regular bun today. 



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 12, 2013)

I come in here every few weeks. .I swear the buns just keep getting bigger and bigger  Looking good ladies


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 13, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I come in here every few weeks. .I swear the buns just keep getting bigger and bigger  Looking good ladies



Nix08 don't try to do a drive by post!

Tell us how you did that juicy bun in your avatar!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 13, 2013)

That's funny sunnieb "drive by post".  The bun in my avatar is done with a banana clip placed horizontally


----------



## yora88 (Nov 13, 2013)

How do y'all do the swirl bun?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Nov 13, 2013)

yora88 said:


> How do y'all do the swirl bun?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



The easiest while learning is to use your index finger as a guide. Place it at the center point of bun and twirl / twist / swirl around it.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 13, 2013)

Today's bun...


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 13, 2013)

I love your bun today divachyk. It looks so well moisturized and I like the little bit of texture.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks GettingKinky, I've been braiding the hair nightly since I'm stretching my relaxer. My hair feels really great this week. I'm so pleased. Thanks for the love.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 13, 2013)

divachyk - Squuuueeeeeee!  Love that bun!

Nix08 and anybody else who uses banana clips for bunning, would you mind posting a pic of your banana clip?  I have one that doesn't work too well.  I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 13, 2013)

sunnieb, thanks lady! Here's the ones I use


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 14, 2013)

So I tried to do a banana clip bun this morning and that didn't work out. Decided to do a "twirl and pin" bun to at least get a different looking bun.....

Fail!   The bun looks exactly like my daily bun!  Oh well, I'll try something else tomorrow.  



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 20, 2013)

Still bunning.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 21, 2013)

Twistout bun


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 22, 2013)

Still bunning, but dreaming of wearing a half up half down style. But that would require me to stop being lazy and braid my hair at night.


----------



## koolkittychick (Nov 22, 2013)

Sigh. You ladies have such thick, gorgeous hair that can make such fat, juicy buns. My hair is so thin and fine that even though I am almost MBL, the buns I end up making always look anemic and tiny. They look a little better when I use ponytail holders to help make the bun (usually I just pull back the hair, twist up and around and pin it), but even then they look nothing like the glorious buns I see here, and it's not worth the hair that gets caught in the elastic and breaks off. 

At any rate, I just wanted to say I love checking out this thread and seeing the lovely buns on display.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 24, 2013)

koolkittychick, fake it until you make it. 1) Fan the bun looser rather than tighter for a thicker appearance. 2) Using banana clips vs. pony holders gives a thicker appearance. 3) Fan the hair vs. twist it for a thicker appearance. 4) Use a cut up stocking vs. a pony holder if you must use a pony-like holder. 5) Moisten the cut up stocking with your favorite conditioner or leave in to keep the hair moist while it's in the pony / bun.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Nov 25, 2013)

Sooo, I'm back in here stalking the lovely buns I have been dry bunning for about two weeks and I make sure my ends as well as my hair as a whole is oiled and very moisturized and honestly I'm loving the look of a dry bun than having my ends baggied covered with bun snoods or stockings. I look more professional with the dry bun so I'm going to continue. Oh, I'm loving yall's buns btw! You guys are what inspired this long time baggied end chick to dry bun. If, yall can do it and you all's hair is still growing. I'm motivated to continue. Does, anyone know where you can get cute accessories from?


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 25, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Twistout bun
> 
> View attachment 234269



divachyk

all your buns are  gorgeous,  so I got questions!  

How long do you stretch your relaxers and are still able to get a nice, neat bun at the roots? (Im exactly 10 months post today.)

do you use gel? 

How often do you take it down to M&S?

What are your products?

Im sure these questions have been asked of you before, so I dont mind being directed to thst post!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 25, 2013)

Great questions!! Seems like this is a perfect setup for a blog post. I'll be back to answer a little later as I'm about to sign off and head out the door.  Thanks for the love! :blowkiss:


----------



## divachyk (Nov 25, 2013)

The other day...


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 25, 2013)

Where do you ladies purchase the "silk hair ties" you're using? I have been doing my buns by twisting them into a bun and using a hair pin to secure it, but my supervisor has been complaining about that method so now I need to change it up.  I can't use regular hair ties AT ALL because that caused a major setback about a year ago so I'm thinking silk ones are my only option.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 25, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> Where do you ladies purchase the "silk hair ties" you're using? I have been doing my buns by twisting them into a bun and using a hair pin to secure it, but my supervisor has been complaining about that method so now I need to change it up.  I can't use regular hair ties AT ALL because that caused a major setback about a year ago so I'm thinking silk ones are my only option.



I bought mine from somewhere in the city. I have a few that I'm selling in hair product exchange because I don't need them all. Just wanted variety but wholesalers make that hard. 

So far, I like them, they are just tighter than regular scrunchies.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry, I bought satin PlainJane

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Nov 25, 2013)

HappyAtLast,

10 months post?  I can barely get to 3 months! I normally stretch to 10 weeks. I've gone longer (16 weeks) but it just leads to breakage upon breakage no matter how gentle I am with my hair. 

I tried using gel but really don't like or prefer it. I love Bee Mine Curly Butter or HairVeda Whipped Gelly for my edges.

I take down daily to M&S unless I'm on vacation or relaxer stretching. In those times, I'll keep the bun in for 2-3 days before taking it down. On the days I don't take down, I spritz my hair with diluted conditioner (Aubrey Organics White Camellia) or Bee Mine Juicy and baggy for a few hours to ensure the hair is receiving proper hydration. After I remove the baggy, I will put a drop of oil on my hands, rub them together and pat my hair to seal in the moisture with being extra careful not to mess up or make the style frizzy.

I love a variety of prods that is detailed here. However, I typically use/rotate the following: Aubrey Organics White Camellia (moisturizer), avocado oil (seal), HairVeda Amala Cream Rinse (co-cleanse), HairVeda Amala Deep (clarify), Bee Mine Botanicals (moisturizing shampoo), Sally's GVP Conditioning Balm (DC), Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose (DC) and/or HairVeda SitriNillah (DC).


----------



## gemruby41 (Nov 26, 2013)

My bun today.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Nov 26, 2013)

divachyk said:


> HappyAtLast,
> 
> 10 months post?  I can barely get to 3 months! I normally stretch to 10 weeks. I've gone longer (16 weeks) but it just leads to breakage upon breakage no matter how gentle I am with my hair.
> 
> ...



divachyk Thanks for this info!  I'm transitioning and so far so good!  I love low manipulation styles and I think buns will be great for me.  I attempted one today and boy let me tell you, that was a huge bun! My natural hair is THICK and full and doesn't want to fully cooperate with laying down.

So I have all this thick natural hair attached to my relaxed BSL ends.  Ugh it was a job this morning!  So to make it easier, I think I'll be putting my hair in individual braids or twists tonight and then making my buns with that.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 26, 2013)

PlainJane said:


> Where do you ladies purchase the "silk hair ties" you're using? I have been doing my buns by twisting them into a bun and using a hair pin to secure it, but my supervisor has been complaining about that method so now I need to change it up.  I can't use regular hair ties AT ALL because that caused a major setback about a year ago so I'm thinking silk ones are my only option.



PlainJane here's where I buy mine:  http://www.pennysboutique.com/

Great service and fast shipping.  In fact, it's time for me to order a few more since I'll be bunning so much.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 26, 2013)

HappyAtLast, put a hair net over your bun if you need to tame it. I get them feom sally's and they are barely even noticeable.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 27, 2013)

Flat ironed and bunning

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 28, 2013)

Saludable84 I tried to recreate your bun, and I almost got it, but not quite.

How'd you do it?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 28, 2013)

sunnieb

She has a video........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCZ_pcxKj4Q


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 28, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> sunnieb
> 
> She has a video........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCZ_pcxKj4Q





sunnieb said:


> Saludable84 I tried to recreate your bun, and I almost got it, but not quite.
> 
> How'd you do it?



According to DH, I have spent so long getting it right that it takes me less than a few minutes now smh. 

The best I can tell after I put it in a pony, I split it a little in the middle and as I pull the hair circular, I keep finger combing it circular until I get it fully around. Last, the really trick is to not make it tight, but pull the hair enough that you don't get that broken bun look. My buns just look big; its all for show.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 29, 2013)

Saludable84, yes hunty, I'm loving it!


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 29, 2013)

What do you all do to make your buns look interesting from the front?  I love the way my buns look from the back, but whenever I see a picture of myself wearing a bun,  I  look so plain. I could do a super high bun, but that doesn't seem right for work.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 30, 2013)

Banana clip bun today. 



Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 30, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> What do you all do to make your buns look interesting from the front?  I love the way my buns look from the back, but whenever I see a picture of myself wearing a bun,  I  look so plain. I could do a super high bun, *but that doesn't seem right for work*.



GettingKinky I've worked for a VP and all of those other uppity folk in our company and rocked a high bun like a bunnin' bawse! 

I actually get more compliments on my buns when I wear them high.  I think it's the way you can see it from all angles.

When I wear a low bun, I may pull a few strands loose in the front to soften the look, but not always.  

A big, juicy bun makes up for the pull back effect in the front.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you sunnieb I just placed my order!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 4, 2013)

I know there is a thread for transitioners BUT........


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, I love it!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 4, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft - so pretty! 

You know you can't leave us relaxed heads alone!


----------



## SuchaLady (Dec 4, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> What do you all do to make your buns look interesting from the front?  I love the way my buns look from the back, but whenever I see a picture of myself wearing a bun,  I  look so plain. I could do a super high bun, but that doesn't seem right for work.



I just talked about this in random thoughts. Low buns aren't my best style


----------



## beauti (Dec 4, 2013)

*EnExitStageLeft no you DIDN'T
 *


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 4, 2013)

beauti

You wouldn't have caught me had you'd not been lurking


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 4, 2013)

Yall, inspired me to dry bun and I'm loving it. Seeing all these lovely relaxed heads; I said just do it  I was scared at first because I've always baggied my ends but I've mastered how to keep my ends/hair moisturized and I swear I'm loving this bunning. Not to mention, I look more professional at work with a dry bun versus the baggied pony tail I was rocking. The Bun in my Siggy is done with a banana clip. Thanks for giving me that reassurance that I needed to just do it.  Buns Rock!!!!


----------



## 4mia (Dec 4, 2013)

tsmith said:


> Yall, inspired me to dry bun and I'm loving it. Seeing all these lovely relaxed heads; I said just do it  I was scared at first because I've always baggied my ends but I've mastered how to keep my ends/hair moisturized and I swear I'm loving this bunning. Not to mention, I look more professional at work with a dry bun versus the baggied pony tail I was rocking. The Bun in my Siggy is done with a banana clip. Thanks for giving me that reassurance that I needed to just do it.  Buns Rock!!!!



What is your ends moist secret?


----------



## beauti (Dec 4, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> beauti
> 
> You wouldn't have caught me had you'd not been lurking



* girl I be all up and through here like  *


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 4, 2013)

You and me both  beauti


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 6, 2013)

bun today


----------



## divachyk (Dec 7, 2013)

Those waves! Wait, I'm getting sick, straight sea sick. Lemme get some dramamine (sp)    EnExitStageLeft


----------



## divachyk (Dec 7, 2013)

A few recent pics of me


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 7, 2013)

divachyk

 Thanks Girl!


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 10, 2013)

I haven't worn a flat ironed bun in a long time. It's very sleek but not nearly as full and juicy as my air dried buns.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 10, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 10, 2013)

divachyk said:


> A few recent pics of me
> 
> View attachment 236153
> 
> ...



Lovely just lovely. I'm gonna need some step by step photos mam, you don't come into threads like this posting all this fabulousness and not share the deets.

divachyk, you are being summoned.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Lovely just lovely. I'm gonna need some step by step photos mam, you don't come into threads like this posting all this fabulousness and not share the deets.
> 
> divachyk, you are being summoned.



Hi PureSilver, I told dh I need to keep the camera on at all times when I style my hair because I seriously can't do styles the same way twice. I get close, but never the same. Most days I twirl my hair in a lose bun and rather than securing it with good days hair pins, I add hair forks. The hair forks distort and stretch the bun to a point where it resembles an updo rather than a bun. I'll be sure to film it this weekend. Now watch me can't get it right for nothing when the camera is rolling!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 10, 2013)

However it turns out i'm sure it will be lovely.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you PureSilver


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2013)

I still need to record PureSilver. Haven't forgotten about it.

Here's me today. Not quite a bun but...


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 17, 2013)

divachyk I love the hair toy. Where did you get it?


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> divachyk I love the hair toy. Where did you get it?



GettingKinky, thank you. Unfortunately, a flea market while on travel. I have searched on the internet but haven't located anything similar. The vendor called it a handmade african tusk clip. I can't find anything under that phrase.


----------



## gemruby41 (Dec 17, 2013)

My usual bun.


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 17, 2013)

divachyk, nice i like the looseness of it. no tension on the hair, edges or scalp


----------



## divachyk (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks PureSilver!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 23, 2013)

Today's bun. Sorry for the weird angles. I just got a new phone and I'm not used to it yet!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 23, 2013)

Borrowed this bun idea from lulu97. I love how easy this was. I'll keep working with it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 23, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Borrowed this bun idea from lulu97. I love how easy this was. I'll keep working with it.



Looks good!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2013)

sunnieb said:


> Borrowed this bun idea from lulu97. I love how easy this was. I'll keep working with it.



sunnieb
lulu97

The bun looks good. How did you make it?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 23, 2013)

Rozlewis

All of my buns are normally done by creating a high ponytail, separating the hair into 3 sections (one standing straight up and the other 2 sections to the left and right sides), fold the 2 side sections towards the back and pin together, then fold the last section that was standing straight up down and over the side pieces and bobby pin. Hope no one is cross eyed from confusion!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's another using the same method. I find they turn out best on old textured hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> All of my buns are normally done by creating a high ponytail, separating the hair into 3 sections (one standing straight up and the other 2 sections to the left and right sides), fold the 2 side sections towards the back and pin together, then fold the last section that was standing straight up down and over the side pieces and bobby pin. Hope no one is cross eyed from confusion!



lulu97, not confusing at all. Thanks. I will have to try this.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 24, 2013)

Christmas Eve hair


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2013)

divachyk so pretty!

Here's mine from today. I'm wearing it down and out for Christmas.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks sunnieb! Yours is quite juicy & lovely!!! 

I was visiting with family in the country today. Tomorrow it's stay at home, cook, watch tv and keep warm. Likely a scarf all day, kinda day. Figured I'd post my holiday hair today.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 24, 2013)

lulu97, I love your bun! Top buns rock. gemruby41, work girl, work! The flexi clip is icing on the cake.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 6, 2014)

Not really a bun more of an updo. It reminds me of the way my mom would do my hair when I was a kid, but I got a compliment on it. My co-worker called it fancy.

I might try to find a way to make the part less obvious.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi:hiya2. I'm back. I took a little hiatus but came back to find my favorite thread. I am air drying and will post an updated bun tomorrow.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 10, 2014)

Today's high bun!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 10, 2014)

GettingKinky

Your hairstyles are so gosh darn cute.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks EnExitStageLeft!!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 10, 2014)

Co-wash day bun!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 10, 2014)

We need to make a calendar -- 365 ways to bun.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 11, 2014)

divachyk said:


> We need to make a calendar -- 365 ways to bun.



I was thinking along the same lines. I need at least 52 different buns so I can wear a different one every week, but 365 would be even better. 

divachyk Your bun is so smooth and shiny. I love it!


----------



## halfindian (Jan 12, 2014)

Bun done on braidout hair with coconut oil.


----------



## halfindian (Jan 12, 2014)

Sorry about the double attachments can't tell when images are attached.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm bunning a lot lately. But mostly because I'm style challenged and lazy. I'm supposed to be wearing my hair out and enjoying it but that's a lot of work.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 14, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Not really a bun more of an updo. It reminds me of the way my mom would do my hair when I was a kid, but I got a compliment on it. My co-worker called it fancy.
> 
> I might try to find a way to make the part less obvious.



GettingKinky

Do you think you could use this technique and still get the same style but without the part?

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/267893877808377291/


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 14, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> GettingKinky
> 
> Do you think you could use this technique and still get the same style but without the part?
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/267893877808377291/



That looks like it would work. I'll have to try it. Thanks!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 14, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Co-wash day bun!



divachyk

Great bun! Is this on airdryed hair?  Or was your hair wet?


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 14, 2014)

Bunning it up for 2014!  Here's my bun today:


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 14, 2014)

divachyk said:


> We need to make a calendar -- 365 ways to bun.



divachyk so when you gonna post this on your blog?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 14, 2014)

sunnieb, good idea. Would you all be willing to email me pics of your buns...I can gather all the pics and post them. That will be a good lead in to solicit other followers for pics.  What you ladies think?


----------



## divachyk (Jan 18, 2014)

I started to post my blog email but then thought,  I may make the band. So, please visit my blog and contact me from there. I know it's a bit of an inconvenience but I don't want to get in trouble. Sorry ladies.

Let the good times (or in this case, buns) roll. I will create a bun inspiration post.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 18, 2014)

I put my hair up in a big bun on top of my head since I was going to get a massage and I needed all my hair out of the way. It keeps bumping the roof of my car.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Jan 18, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I put my hair up in a big bun on top of my head since I was going to get a massage and I needed all my hair out of the way. It keeps bumping the roof of my car.



Pics! Pics!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 18, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Pics! Pics!



Excuse the fuzziness. It's impossible to keep my hair neat during a massage.

ETA it's not that big but since it's right on top of my head it hits the ceiling in the car.


----------



## 4mia (Jan 18, 2014)

I started bunning. I need to find cute accessories and search this thread for styles.


----------



## 4mia (Jan 18, 2014)

Double post......


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 21, 2014)

My rollerset is no longer curly so I'm wearing a pony-bun today.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2014)

Thinking I'm gonna give buns a break and give my scalp & edges a rest. I'll still do wash day buns but I will go easy on the day to day buns.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2014)

Wash day bun earlier this week


----------



## divachyk (Feb 6, 2014)

I can't stay away from buns. #addicted


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 7, 2014)

divachyk I'm hatin' on your beautiful buns right now!

My hair rebelled and refused to be bunned this morning. My 20 weeks' worth of newgrowth wasn't having it!  I'm stuck wearing a half up/ half down creation that is just .


----------



## divachyk (Feb 7, 2014)

sunnieb, thank you! 20 weeks is freaking awesome.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 8, 2014)

Today's bun. No hair ties, just threw it up there.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 8, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Today's bun. No hair ties, just threw it up there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Dead dead dead!!!! Gawjus lady


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 8, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Today's bun. No hair ties, just threw it up there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Dang girl!! That looks GOOD!!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 9, 2014)

A random pic from earlier this week. Hope I didn't post it already.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 9, 2014)

divachyk said:


> A random pic from earlier this week. Hope I didn't post it already.



I haven't done a bun like that in forever.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 10, 2014)

Relaxed Saturday night, and back on my bunning game today. I want MBL danggit!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 10, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Relaxed Saturday night, and back on my bunning game today. I want MBL danggit!  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Oh you'll get there. I give you this year. Then your arms will beg for mercy. 

You'll understand later.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 10, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Relaxed Saturday night, and back on my bunning game today. I want MBL danggit!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



Pic didn't post....



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## halfindian (Feb 10, 2014)

Do you put a hair net over your buns?


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 10, 2014)

halfindian said:


> Do you put a hair net over your buns?



halfindian - I sure do!  Thanks to my bunning coach divachyk! 

Check out her bunning blog.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 10, 2014)

sunnieb, thanks for the shoutout! Love your bun! Yuuummmm. 

Here's today's bun....


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 10, 2014)

divachyk 

What's the purpose of the net?  What video are you referring to in the blog post?  Why haven't you moved this content to your Relaxed Thairapy blog?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Feb 10, 2014)

MileHighDiva, I have only have a few more items to transfer from LHCF to Relaxed Thairapy but most exist on the blog already. The net keeps the bun neat for those of us not wanting stray hairs poking out and waving hello to everyone we meet.  There was a youtube video I posted in my LHCF blog that served as I guide for bunning. I haven't visited that video in quite sometime so I'm unsure if it's still an active link. ETA: Just peeped my LHCF blog. Well, to my pleasant surprise, there's more info to transfer than I thought. Some of the LHCF entries would need to be beefed up a bit for blog posting but I shall put that on my to-do list.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 11, 2014)

divachyk said:


> MileHighDiva, I have only have a few more items to transfer from LHCF to Relaxed Thairapy but most exist on the blog already. The net keeps the bun neat for those of us not wanting stray hairs poking out and waving hello to everyone we meet.  There was a youtube video I posted in my LHCF blog that served as I guide for bunning. I haven't visited that video in quite sometime so I'm unsure if it's still an active link. ETA: Just peeped my LHCF blog. Well, to my pleasant surprise, there's more info to transfer than I thought. Some of the LHCF entries would need to be beefed up a bit for blog posting but I shall put that on my to-do list.



Okay, neatness...thx!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ckisland (Feb 11, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Today's bun. No hair ties, just threw it up there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I literally gasped when I saw your bun. And then I was overcome with a fit of jealousy because your hair is so dang shiny!!!!! I need my hair to hurry up and grow up to be like your hair ! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 11, 2014)

ckisland said:


> I literally gasped when I saw your bun. And then I was overcome with a fit of jealousy because your hair is so dang shiny!!!!! I need my hair to hurry up and grow up to be like your hair ! Absolutely gorgeous



Girl that's why I try to help you so much. It's a rough road and it take alooooooot of patience and hard work. The hardest part is most certainly getting there.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 14, 2014)

I usually wear my hair down when I relax, but I'm bunning all the way!  One thing I love about bunning on freshly relaxed hair is my edges!  They are laid in the shade gettin' paid! 

Today's bun:



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## betteron2day (Feb 14, 2014)

I love buns. they are so elegant to me. I want to be so dramatic as I bun at work and then when I get home take all of that beautiful hair down. everyone's bun is so drool worthy. you guys are my inspiration. My husband hates the bun. mine is small now but wait until he see it big and beautiful.


----------



## halfindian (Feb 15, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> halfindian - I sure do!  Thanks to my bunning coach divachyk!
> 
> Check out her bunning blog.



Oh girl you made my day with this!! Thanks!! I've been securing my buns with multiple hair pins and end up with crooked ends when I take them off sometimes. Started securing them loosely but that falls off. Sigh. Hmm let me run out and get me some hair nets!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 18, 2014)

Today's bun: 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Feb 18, 2014)

sunnieb, awesome sauce.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 18, 2014)

divachyk I learned from the master bunner herself!

So when does your hair book come out?  Put me down for a copy. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 19, 2014)

I've been wearing high buns for so long that I decided to go back to my old faithful low bun. What a joke!  It felt so awkward putting this bun in. Think I used about 17 pins and it's still a funny shape!  

Cool thing is that this pic shows a slight hombre effect courtesy of weekly honey washes. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 19, 2014)

^^^^



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Feb 19, 2014)

sunnieb,  no book deal in the works but I'll hook you up should that ever happen.  I no longer (or should I say rarely) do low buns -- too harsh on the nape.


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 19, 2014)

divachyk I don't like this low bun on me.  Going back to high bunning tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 20, 2014)

Today's bun



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## halfindian (Feb 20, 2014)

Hair bun. Tried divachyk's method with the stocking to hold the ponytail, fan the hair around with fingers and then round and round. Had to use hair pins to secure. Have not gotten round to searching for that hair net.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 20, 2014)

^^^^beautiful!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 21, 2014)

Unintentional wet bun today. I did a honey wash last night but didn't rinse until 10:30pm. So I ended up falling asleep with wet hair. 

Then did my workout this morning and sweated it up!  

Gotta love bun nets though.   I just stuffed all my wet hair in the net, pinned and headed to work. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 21, 2014)

You are on a serious bunning spree sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 24, 2014)

Today's bun



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Feb 27, 2014)

Wash day hair


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 28, 2014)

Today's bun. Excuse the blurry pic



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Feb 28, 2014)

Juice bun-diggity no doubt sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 1, 2014)

To help with nape control,  I bought some plain clips to use with my regular daily buns. I researched different gels and don't think I want to go that route.

I can use these to clip and go.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 3, 2014)

Today's lopsided bun



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Mar 4, 2014)

I haven't bunned in so long. I have new packs of nets just for my buns. I've been doing a quick twist up and clip but I need to leave that alone. Back to bunning!


----------



## halfindian (Mar 4, 2014)

Got my net yesterday!!!!! I'm so happy!!!! Pics will be here soon!!!!!!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 6, 2014)

halfindian that net will change your bunning life forever! 

Here's my semi - wet bun from today. Fell asleep with wet hair plus a sweaty workout this morning. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## halfindian (Mar 6, 2014)

Net bun with stocking ponytail


----------



## halfindian (Mar 6, 2014)

Swept all the hair to one side and flat twisted from one side to the back. The back was pulled into a low bun.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 6, 2014)

I love flat twist in the front halfindian.  I have to learn how to do that.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 6, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I love flat twist in the front halfindian.  I have to learn how to do that.



YouTube is a great place to start. I learnt from young. The girls in my class used to cornrow, flat twist and braid each other's hair. Mine included. I went to an all girls secondary school so we would walk around with half of our hair done waiting till lunch to finish or the next free period. Lol lol. Ah the good old days.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 6, 2014)

Sunnieb it already has!!!! I'm addicted to this new addition. My stocking and my hair net are my new best friends!!! Oh and my hair is in paradise!!!!! Loving it!!!! I'm not ripping my ends out trying to use a ponytail and they'd normally make my head hurt. I don't have to use millions of hair pins which make my hair and ends crooked. Nor do I need to make perfect buns. The net does all the hard work!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!! Freedom!!! Y'all this is it!!!!!


----------



## halfindian (Mar 9, 2014)

Friday's bun.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm looking for the ponytail thread. Can someone post the link please.


----------



## janeemat (Mar 15, 2014)

My bun on freshly relaxed air dried hair...... Loving my bun!



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 17, 2014)

Today's bun



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Mar 23, 2014)

Yesterday


----------



## halfindian (Mar 23, 2014)

CafedeBelleza your high bun is drool worthy!!! I steal it.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Mar 23, 2014)

halfindian girl I was feeling it too! Thanks!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 24, 2014)

halfindian said:


> YouTube is a great place to start. I learnt from young. *The girls in my class used to cornrow, flat twist and braid each other's hair. Mine included. I went to an all girls secondary school so we would walk around with half of our hair done waiting till lunch to finish or the next free period.* Lol lol. Ah the good old days.



halfindian, this sounds sounds so much like a Jamaica all girls school culture.


----------



## halfindian (Mar 24, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> halfindian, this sounds sounds so much like a Jamaica all girls school culture.



Lol it's a Caribbean thing. Lol lol. We took strokes for it too. Hiding under desks to comb our hair during assembly and getting caught by the dean of discipline. Going into the toilets and locking ourselves in just to finish hairstyles. Lol lol lol.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 24, 2014)

Today's bun.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 27, 2014)

Today's bun


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 28, 2014)

I had a setback a year or so ago when I was bunning all the time because my ends were  getting bent up by using an ouchless hair tie to secure my ends after fanning it around a scrunchie.

Since then I've been the spin pin only queen; however, I've always preferred my buns firmly pulled back rather than loose. The other day after running, on a whim, I pulled my hair back with a scrunchie, fanned it around then secured it with spin pins. My bun looked much fuller and now I'm not concerned about bent up ends!

I think I may try the divachyk method of using a cut up stocking and a hair net. I saw them in Sally's yesterday and thought of her.

Sorry for the blurry photos...


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 28, 2014)

My bun contribution. I bun all day. 365 days a year.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm on a braidout kick these days, but I'm drooling over all the lovely buns here.


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 28, 2014)

Guess what I just bought at Sally's?

I'll try the stocking and net tomorrow and post pics.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 28, 2014)

quirkydimples ---  I actually made a video about the cut up stocking. It will post to my blog and on YT on Sunday. I don't do many YT vids because I'm no good at it but I did do one about that topic.


----------



## quirkydimples (Mar 28, 2014)

divachyk

Perfect timing!


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 31, 2014)

Cowashed last night then 2 - strand twisted my hair while still damp so I could go to sleep. I like the textured  results from that. 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm on a braidout kick, but I washed my hair this morning so I'm wearing a double rope twist bun (damp) today.

It's a little lopsided, but I was in a rush this morning.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 1, 2014)

Bunning again.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 7, 2014)

Another unplanned wet bun. Went to sleep on wet hair and hit the treadmill this morning. My hair is soaked!   

Thankfully I was able to fluff and stuff with the help of my trusty bun net. My nape is unruly so that's where that ugly clip comes in. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Apr 7, 2014)

I haven't been bunning as much and my edges have thanked me. I'm still wearing updos, just not buns.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 7, 2014)

From stepping out of the shower with freshly washed hair to this bun in 8 minutes flat.


----------



## GeminiGem (Apr 7, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Another unplanned wet bun. Went to sleep on wet hair and hit the treadmill this morning. My hair is soaked!
> 
> Thankfully I was able to fluff and stuff with the help of my trusty bun net. My nape is unruly so that's where that ugly clip comes in.
> 
> ...



How is your bun under the hair net? It always looks perfect!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 7, 2014)

GeminiGem - I stalked divachyk's bunning blog on here and practiced how to stuff my hair into hair buns.

I begin with a loose ponytail then I fluff, swirl, and stretch the net over the bun.


----------



## GeminiGem (Apr 8, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> @GeminiGem - I stalked @divachyk's bunning blog on here and practiced how to stuff my hair into hair buns.
> 
> I begin with a loose ponytail then I fluff, swirl, and stretch the net over the bun.




Ok.Thanks!


----------



## divachyk (Apr 10, 2014)

I finally did a hair net hair bun tutorial on my blog. The vid is kinda not the quality I would like but I ran out if daylight and my house lightening is not all that great. It posted on my blog today.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 10, 2014)

divachyk it's about time!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 14, 2014)

Today's bun



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Apr 26, 2014)

Today's hair. Sorry for watermark but this was posted to my social media.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 26, 2014)

Can you ladies  please post the snagless bands that you use for your buns? Because my hair is bone straight my buns look sickly to me. Any suggestions?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 26, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Can you ladies  please post the snagless bands that you use for your buns? Because my hair is bone straight my buns look sickly to me. Any suggestions?



nakialovesshoes I did a tutorial on making pony holders with cutoff stocking (check my blog). You can always braid your hair the night before for added volume.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 27, 2014)

Today's hair style....


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 27, 2014)

divachyk - I hail you Bun Queen. I wish you were here in GA so I could come get some one on one with you!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 27, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Today's hair style....



I have no idea how you're even pinning these bad boys up. Very nice!

What moisturizer do you use? Your hair always look moisturized.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 27, 2014)

My hair is so thick that it doesn't even stay down to do cool styles like that. That's what make my hair so hard to style.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 27, 2014)

nakialoveshoes  TY! my best work is done when I have nowhere to go and just playing in the mirror. When I try to film my efforts for my blog it's a complete fail. This style was definitely a playing around in the mirror kinda thing. 

pre_medicalrulz, TY!  I used Annabelle's Hair Creme (cookie dough scent) and sealed with avocado oil. I use good days hair pins to secure all of my styles. 

I finger parted my hair down the middle and twirled one side in a bun, pinned. Twirled the other side in a bun, pinned. I used about 8 pins total. I basically used the same technique as I would use to create one bun but just made two different buns instead. I tried to make the buns as close together as possible to keep from the finger part/scalp showing too much.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 28, 2014)

It will be just my luck those hair pins get tangled in my hair. Lol


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 28, 2014)

divachyk i'm so loving the neatness of the buns in your Avatar. Very Pretty lady.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you PureSilver :blowkiss:


----------



## halfindian (Apr 29, 2014)

High bunning. Stocking ponytail holder. Hair sticks hold ends in place. Hair was finger combed into the style with head bent over.


----------



## halfindian (Apr 29, 2014)

Second attachment did not upload.


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 29, 2014)

halfindian said:


> High bunning. Stocking ponytail holder. Hair sticks hold ends in place. Hair was finger combed into the style with head bent over.



That bun is regal!  Black, full & shiny!


----------



## halfindian (Apr 29, 2014)

bebezazueta thank you


----------



## divachyk (Apr 29, 2014)

halfindian said:


> High bunning. Stocking ponytail holder. Hair sticks hold ends in place. Hair was finger combed into the style with head bent over.



I love it halfindian!


----------



## divachyk (May 18, 2014)

Ok ladies sunnieb bebezazueta, class is over, I shall record vids of the styles. I will get them posted on my blog and drop you a note when it's available.


----------



## sunnieb (May 19, 2014)

Today's bun was a bit of a struggle. Newgrowth kept fighting,  but I won!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (May 19, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> Today's bun was a bit of a struggle. Newgrowth kept fighting,  but I won!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



sunnieb...all I see is juicy perfection.


----------



## sunnieb (May 19, 2014)

divachyk said:


> sunnieb...all I see is juicy perfection.



 I had a good teacher. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (May 29, 2014)

Ladies sunnieb, the bun tutorial posted today in my blog.


----------



## sunnieb (Jun 25, 2014)

Anybody doing the summer bun challenge???

Any hoo - I was going to post a pic of my ugly sloppy bun I did with no mirror and only a black scrunchie. However,  I actually like this bun and really like it only took 5 seconds to do! 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jun 27, 2014)

sunnieb, I'm not. I don't do well with challenges. I start strong but then fall off.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 6, 2014)

Enjoyed my two weeks of swangin' freshly relaxed hair around, but now I'm back to daily bunning.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 7, 2014)

Post workout wet hair bunned and ready to go to work

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 8, 2014)

Creativity/weirdness. I'm not sure I like it, but I wore it to work


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 9, 2014)

My bun till Friday...


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 9, 2014)

Jobwright how do you get your bun to last multiple days?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 9, 2014)

GettingKinky - I like it!

Is it a twist or braid?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 9, 2014)

I tried to be cute with a ponytail, but a lady at work touched my hair and she almost died so I put it in a quick bun. Don't touch my hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 9, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> GettingKinky - I like it!  Is it a twist or braid?



sunnieb it's 3 twists. 2 side ponytails and one in the middle. I twist each one and then wrap then all together.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 10, 2014)

Styles I've been rocking. I downloaded these from my Instagram. Excuse the watermark.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2014)

divachyk-

I love the first one. I'm going to try that this week!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 10, 2014)

GettingKinky, I did a tutorial on that one.  Let me know how it goes. Do post a pic.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2014)

divachyk said:


> GettingKinky, I did a tutorial on that one.  Let me know how it goes. Do post a pic.



Ok. I will check out the tutorial and post my results.

ETA: I don't have a flexi 8 clip. I wonder what I can use instead?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm too lazy to put in effort for a bun. This is the bun that now prevents my supervisor from dying because the next time she touches my hair, I'm going to karate chop her in her throat. Idu her obsession with my hair; can't even wear a ponytail in these streets without being violated.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 11, 2014)

Saludable84 lol
GettingKinky, croc clip from Sally's or even bobby pins would work. Seen a YouTuber do a similar style and she bobby pinned the entire style.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 11, 2014)

divachyk Thanks. I just used this as an excuse to order 2 flexi 8s. According to their site I need an extra large to do a ponytail so I got an extra large and a large. I hope they are the right size.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 11, 2014)

4 twist bun


----------



## divachyk (Jul 11, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> divachyk Thanks. I just used this as an excuse to order 2 flexi 8s. According to their site I need an extra large to do a ponytail so I got an extra large and a large. I hope they are the right size.



You will love them GettingKinky


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 11, 2014)

divachyk
What size do you have?  I remeasured my ponytail this morning and now I'm thinking I should order a medium and the XL may be too big.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 11, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> divachyk
> What size do you have?  I remeasured my ponytail this morning and now I'm thinking I should order a medium and the XL may be too big.



GettingKinky, XL is kinda too big for me although I've made it work. The one in the vid is a large. I also have medium. Larg holds my styles best.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 15, 2014)

My flexi 8 arrived already. The XL is a bit big, but it works. I have the feeling I'll be buying a bunch of these.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 15, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> My flexi 8 arrived already. The XL is a bit big, but it works. I have the feeling I'll be buying a bunch of these.



 GettingKinky


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 15, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> My flexi 8 arrived already. The XL is a bit big, but it works. I have the feeling I'll be buying a bunch of these.



What color did you get?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 15, 2014)

sunnieb said:


> What color did you get?  Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF



I got boring ones with no color, but next time I'm going to get some that are a bit more showy.   

Here are the 2 I have.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm having fun bunning with my flexi8
But I'm having a hard time getting my ends in the clip. Until my hair gets longer, I'll just use bobby pins to hold the ends up.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 18, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Jobwright how do you get your bun to last multiple days?


Sorry, just seeing this. I tie it up at night with my satin scarf, sleep in a satin pillow case and only smooth any edges that may be unruly in the morning. Since the bun is closer to the top of my head, it doesn't bother me while I am sleeping.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 19, 2014)

14 wks post relaxer bun. A few mins ago. I love the bun life.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 19, 2014)

Very pretty PureSilver


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 19, 2014)

GettingKinky thank you mami, my hair is forever in a bun; from the second day of my relaxer to the day of my touch up, i just try to tweak the accessories and method as i go.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 19, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> GettingKinky thank you mami, my hair is forever in a bun; from the second day of my relaxer to the day of my touch up, i just try to tweak the accessories and method as i go.



What accessories do you have?  Now that I have a flexi8 barrette I want more hair toys.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 19, 2014)

lol....none actually. I will post some pics later and tag you. Now you're sending me to go buy some.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 19, 2014)

Took down my topknot that I had secured with spin pins and did something looser.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 19, 2014)

Jobwright said:


> Sorry, just seeing this. I tie it up at night with my satin scarf, sleep in a satin pillow case and only smooth any edges that may be unruly in the morning. Since the bun is closer to the top of my head, it doesn't bother me while I am sleeping.



Exactly what I do. I can make my bun last a week this way, taking it down once a week to detangle and cleanse/condition, then bunning again once my hair has air dried. Just a little water and edge smoother on an old toothbrush I use for my edges, and tie it down to make it "set" when I am many weeks post relaxer. Take off the scarf after about 15 mins and I'm good to go. My grandma does the same thing (she is natural and waist length, all silver hair).


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 23, 2014)

I love my flexi8 buns, but my hair stays more moisturized when I wear it this way.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 23, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I love my flexi8 buns, but my hair stays more moisturized when I wear it this way.



GettingKinky, cute! How did you do this style again? I'm sure you've already explained it. My hair stays moisturized better when it's braided or twisted together in a style. It becomes self moisturizing in some way. My hair doesn't do this when wearing other styles like buns or updos.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 24, 2014)

divachyk-

It's really simple. 
 -Part you hair down the middle
- make a ponytail on each side
-twist each ponytail 
-pin the end  left ponytail up on the right side 
- pin the end right ponytail up on the left side 
- add more bobby pins in the muddle if necessary to keep everything from drooping

Between this style and sleeping in 2 braids my hair stays moisturized the whole week between wash days.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 29, 2014)

Still bunning...Prepooed last night with Vatika oil...never got around to washing today...


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm trying to keep my buns made from twists so my hair stays moisturized. But I wanted to use my flexi8 for decoration. So I used a rubberband to make a ponytail and then made two twists and pinned them up. Then I put the flexi8 over the rubberband. 

This may be my go to bun for awhile if it stays moisturized.


----------



## Jobwright (Jul 30, 2014)

^^^beautiful!!!!  A rubber band though?  My hair would break off as soon as I even attempted to pick the rubber band up.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 30, 2014)

Jobwright said:


> ^^^beautiful!!!!  A rubber band though?  My hair would break off as soon as I even attempted to pick the rubber band up.



Thanks. 

Not a regular rubberband. A goody ouchless rubberband.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 5, 2014)

Air dried bun


----------



## GettingKinky (Aug 5, 2014)

So shiny divachyk


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 18, 2014)

divachyk shiny perfection as usual!  

Here's my rush bun from today.   Not even going to bother fixing it.  Meh.   Is Monday.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 18, 2014)

I am falling in love with the bun former again.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 30, 2014)

Today's bun


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 30, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Today's bun



Saluable84

You have the best buns.


----------



## halfindian (Aug 31, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Saluable84
> 
> You have the best buns.



Always! Even when she does not think they're wow!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2014)

I debuted this style on my blog today. Basically, flat twists in front, french braid in the back, pin it all down. Done.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 4, 2014)

That's beautiful!! divachyk

I don't think I'm skilled enough to it. I'm bad at flat twists and french braids.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> That's beautiful!! divachyk  I don't think I'm skilled enough to it. I'm bad at flat twists and french braids.



I just have too much hair so I'm not going to play myself and even try.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you GettingKinky! Saludable84, I think it would work on any hair length so long ad you could twist, braid and bun.


----------



## questionable (Sep 7, 2014)

Do you ladies find bunning to be addictive?  I've been bunning now for the past 2-3 years and I can't seem to stop.  I find that I'm getting a little paranoid to wear my hair out.  I guess I'm taking this protective styling thing a little to seriously.  

I wash, condition and rollerset on a weekly basis and as soon as I take my rollers out...up in a bun my hair goes.

I would like to know if this has or is happening with anyone else?


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 7, 2014)

questionable said:


> Do you ladies find bunning to be addictive?  I've been bunning now for the past 2-3 years and I can't seem to stop.  I find that I'm getting a little paranoid to wear my hair out.  I guess I'm taking this protective styling thing a little to seriously.  I wash, condition and rollerset on a weekly basis and as soon as I take my rollers out...up in a bun my hair goes.  I would like to know if this has or is happening with anyone else?



I don't find it addictive, just a quick reliable style. I haven't been roller setting since DS was born but for the last 3.5 years I've been rollersetting and bunning. I don't get paranoid of wearing my hair out becuse I just don't want to. My hair has been thriving without wearing it out in general so I don't worry.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2014)

questionable, I find protective styling addictive. I like to vary my styles, but yeah, my hair rarely gets hang time. If it does, it's very short lived. I'm not paranoid, it just gets in the way and annoys me.


----------



## questionable (Sep 7, 2014)

Bunning is quick and reliable..it has now become my go-to hairstyle.  It's almost as if I forgot how to style my hair.  I don't like to feel my hair against my skin, especially when it's hot.  I have to agree with divachyk about hair getting in the way and being annoying.  I feel the same way.

I think the people around me are getting a little tired of my bunning as well..I'm starting to hear the same question from everyone about why I won't wear my hair out...sighs deeply..what's a girl to do.....


----------



## hairenergizer (Sep 7, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I debuted this style on my blog today. Basically, flat twists in front, french braid in the back, pin it all down. Done.
> 
> View attachment 275333
> 
> ...


 
Cute. 
Okay I'm watching your Youtube videos which are great.


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 7, 2014)

divachyk said:


> questionable, I find protective styling addictive. I like to vary my styles, but yeah, my hair rarely gets hang time. If it does, it's very short lived. I'm not paranoid, it just gets in the way and annoys me.



I'm the same way. My hair may be out for a day...and it starts getting all in the way. It annoys me so I pin it up lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 9, 2014)

Today's bun


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2014)

hairenergizer said:


> Cute.
> Okay I'm watching your Youtube videos which are great.



Ahhh TY hairenergizer


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 15, 2014)

Wet bun fail today.   Dc'd late last night and didn't bother to airdry.   I just put in 2 twists added my scarf on top and went to sleep. 

It's Monday and it's raining here.  I don't even care that part of my scrunchie is showing.  I don't have any face to face client meetings today,  so I'm good.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2014)

No time for hair this morning and it showed. You see stray hairs everywhere.


----------



## GettingKinky (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. Your buns look great to me. 
sunnieb divachyk


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks GettingKinky!   divachyk looks fine with those few stray hairs.  But come on now, a peekaboo scrunchie? 

Sent from my android tablet using LHCF App


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2014)

GettingKinky sunnieb, thank you ladies. 

Sunnieb, yes girl I love my silk scrunchies. Thanks to LHCF, I purchased these several years ago when they were trending. I kinda have moved away from the cut up stockings. I still use them from time to time when I need a tighter, firmer hold.


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 18, 2014)

Cowashed last night, so I was working with slightly damp hair, but I was able to conceal most of the scrunchie today.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Oct 2, 2014)

I've traded buns for 2 strand  twists


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 2, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I've traded buns for 2 strand  twists



Pictures??


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 2, 2014)

Today's bun


----------



## divachyk (Oct 2, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Pictures??



GettingKinky I do but they are watermarked...if mods have an issue, I'll have to take them down. Hope you guys don't mind the watermarked pics.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 2, 2014)

I will have to learn to do a bun without a ponytail holder. I can tell early on it will damage my hair.  I finally did a bun and split it into too and wrapped it around and I felt it was tugging at my back edges and it wasn't tight. I have long edges,  but not long enough to add up with majority of my hair.  Most people I see have short edges so don't have to struggle to put it in a ponytail, just lay it down with gel or pomade and brush it in and go


----------



## divachyk (Oct 4, 2014)

Hold the base of the pony with a few fingers from one hand and use the other hand to twirl the length around the base. Gently remove your fingers from around the base while holding the hair in position with the twirling hand. Pin hair down. Use a cut up satin scarf as a headband for nape hair control if you don't wanna use gel or styling prods.  Lilmama1011.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 4, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I will have to learn to do a bun without a ponytail holder. I can tell early on it will damage my hair.  I finally did a bun and split it into too and wrapped it around and I felt it was tugging at my back edges and it wasn't tight. I have long edges,  but not long enough to add up with majority of my hair.  Most people I see have short edges so don't have to struggle to put it in a ponytail, just lay it down with gel or pomade and brush it in and go



I used to do my buns like this but it got harder when my hair got longer.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 9, 2014)

My first attempt at doing @divachyk's french twist.  I like this look.  My bun looks messy and loose,  but it's surprisingly secure.

ETA: Pics not posting....will keep trying

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Nov 9, 2014)

Goooo sunnieb! I can't wait to see.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 9, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Goooo @sunnieb! I can't wait to see.



divachyk I don't know what's going on! I can't get them to upload! 

It's a cute bun too.


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 9, 2014)

Uploaded online so let's see if this works:

Clips:






Clipped half hair up:





Roll up hair and pin:


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2014)

I love it! Oh you did that sunnieb!


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 20, 2014)

Went back to the Southern Tease bun for today.  I didn't even put a net over it.  I just left it messy. 



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 20, 2014)

^^^^ that's so pretty!!! sunnieb


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 24, 2014)

Back to my basic bun.  Might rock this for the rest of the week.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Nov 24, 2014)

Pic:



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Dec 20, 2014)

sunnieb what nets are you using and where do you get them?


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 20, 2014)

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> sunnieb what nets are you using and where do you get them?



pinkchocolatedaisy I got them at Sally's.  They come in pack of 2 for $0.97.

Forgot the name but will post a pic when I get home.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 20, 2014)

Bun nets from Sally's

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks sunnieb. I don't get mentions on my phone.

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2015)

Taking a break from wigs for a week...here's my today...


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 13, 2015)

Mini bun with hair down in the back today



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 13, 2015)

sunnieb Aww, it's so cute! I have no idea why miniatures are so cute lol


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 16, 2015)

Had the bright idea to dc late last night.   Ended up going to sleep with wet hair and woke up with wet hair.  Had to do impromptu wet bun this morning.   

So thankful for bun nets to hold floppy wet hair in place!  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 16, 2015)

Pic didn't post.......



Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 30, 2015)

I see why bunning is so addictive!  

I've been wearing my hair down almost everyday since my relaxer.  It blows, gets caught on stuff, snags, etc.  In a bun, I gets nonnadat!  My hair is safely tucked away in a neat bun.  I can throw my purse/bag on my shoulder with no worries!


----------



## divachyk (May 18, 2015)

Been a while since I've done a bun. I can't post pics even with resizing the inage. Oh well.


----------



## divachyk (May 18, 2015)

Whew, finally! Had to resize the heck out of this pic. This is a faux bun.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2015)

Too dern hot, so I'm back to bunning for a while.

*trying to attach a pic*

Eta: not sure how 2 pics got attached, but glad they posted!


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 8, 2015)

@sunnieb 

You always have the best buns.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 8, 2015)

Rozlewis said:


> @sunnieb
> 
> You always have the best buns.



@Rozlewis Thanks, but um, your avi bun is looking a might perfect too!


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 8, 2015)

Is clipping your hair at your nape and tucking it under considered a bun too?


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm baaaaack!

I realized I haven't bunned in months!   My hair is ok, but I know I can't keep it up.  

I dug out my bunning supplies and swooped up a massive bun yesterday.   I broke the elastic on a bunning net!  

I smooshed it in some and got another net on there. 

Dh wasn't happy.  Kept asking me why I'm wearing a "ball" on my head!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 6, 2016)

PureSilver said:


> Is clipping your hair at your nape and tucking it under considered a bun too?



Yes because your ends aren't exposed.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 19, 2016)

My bun from Thursday.   

What's up with all those gray hairs???


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 23, 2016)

I always post a bun pic, so I decided to post a pre-bun pic this time.

Here's my hair pulled up in a high pony and I'm about to swirl it all around to make the bun.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 23, 2016)

@sunnieb 

You hair is always so beautiful.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 1, 2016)

Total give up 'It's Friday y'all lucky I'm here'  bun.   Scrunching showing, hairpins exposed, just a mess!  

I had time to fix it, but I was like   deal with it.

Happy Friday!


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 1, 2016)

Pic didn't post. Trying again


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 4, 2016)

Today's bun was a challenge. 

Mistake #1 - getting lazy and not doing my weekly clarify/shampoo/dc last night. 

Mistake #2 - getting heavy handed with the moisturizer last night. 

Mistake #3 - going to sleep with a loose bun on the top of my head. 

All this made up to be a droopy bun.   I should've at least rolled up a few bantu knots to get some bump. 

Oh well. I put my hair in a pony and teased it within an inch of its life.   Bun looks aight.


----------



## GeminiGem (Apr 28, 2016)

I need to learn how to bun like y'all. I've just been tucking my ends under.


----------



## ParagonTresses (Apr 29, 2016)

My buns aren't full enough for my liking. I think I need more length before considering it a "go to" style.


----------



## GeminiGem (May 1, 2016)

I'm going to use this clip for my "bunning."


----------



## sunnieb (May 3, 2016)

Bought a few bunning supplies from Sally's tonight.  I think I'll go online and load up on some black scrunchies too.


----------



## sunnieb (May 26, 2016)

I've been bunning 90% of the time for a month now.  My hair loves it!  I can tell it's fluffier and my end stay moist.

I'll try to post a pre-bun and post-bun pic I took but never posted.


----------



## Dee_33 (Jul 19, 2016)

Marking my place for later research.


----------



## quirkydimples (Jul 19, 2016)

I cut my hair into a pixie last November. Is it sad that I want my hair back so I can bun? So convenient...


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 30, 2017)

I haven't worn a bun in months!

The Bun Life thread got me thinking about bunning again. 

I had to find my bunning supplies and decided to get back in the game.  I'm loving it!  Didn't have to worry about my hair getting caught inn stuff or blowing out of place.

I didn't even take my comb to work!

Here's a pic I took just now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 4, 2017)

I will be bunning all year, unless I get some Senegalese twists. The back of my hair is SL now, so it's constantly rubbing against something.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 7, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> I haven't worn a bun in months!
> 
> The Bun Life thread got me thinking about bunning again.
> 
> ...


Yay! Welcome back, welcome back wellllcome back!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 8, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Yay! Welcome back, welcome back wellllcome back!



Dh looked at my bun like...Not THAT thing again!


----------



## sunnieb (Feb 13, 2017)

Tried to make a big, juicy bun today...


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 13, 2017)

^^give me by the end of the year! That juicy bun is mine! I'm claim it! Lol


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 15, 2017)

So....I relaxed a few weeks ago and moved away from bunning.

Plan to go back to it next week as soon as @shortdub78 let's me know where she buys those satin headbands.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 15, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> So....I relaxed a few weeks ago and moved away from bunning.
> 
> Plan to go back to it next week as soon as @shortdub78 let's me know where she buys those satin headbands.


I saw some pretty fabric headbands in dollar tree. The satin ones I gotta order from esty. Oh and the company Evolve that's in Walmart and Target have those short satin scarves to use as a headband.


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 15, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> I saw some pretty fabric headbands in dollar tree. The satin ones I gotta order from esty. Oh and the company Evolve that's in Walmart and Target have those short satin scarves to use as a headband.



Thank you!

The only thing I worry about is getting a headache wearing these.  They seem so tight.  I'll try a few and see.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 15, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The only thing I worry about is getting a headache wearing these.  They seem so tight.  I'll try a few and see.


Th scarves might work better, since you can adjust them to your liking!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 19, 2017)

I was having fun swinging my hair around, but this heat has driven me back to bunning!

I'm out of practice!  Wearing a struggle bun today, but I'll get better by Friday.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 20, 2017)

My bun is still looking a little rough around the edges, but getting better everyday.  These 100 degree days are not for me wearing my hair down!


----------



## moneychaser (Jul 20, 2017)

I am 6 inches from waist length and will be bunning the remainder of the year to hit that goal.  Bunning produces the best results.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 20, 2017)

moneychaser said:


> I am 6 inches from waist length and will be bunning the remainder of the year to hit that goal.  Bunning produces the best results.



Yep!

I joined a hide-your-hair challenge my first year here and bunned everyday.  Got me to healthy APL from a damaged crispy SL in less that a year.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 20, 2017)

How'd  I forget about about this thread  This heat has forced me to bun. Ok, I was probably gonna do it anyway but still


----------



## TLC1020 (Jul 20, 2017)

I haven't been bunning got a while, I don't too much bun in the summer, I will pick back up in the fall and winter months.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 20, 2017)

sunnieb said:


> Yep!
> 
> I joined a hide-your-hair challenge my first year here and bunned everyday.  Got me to healthy APL from a damaged crispy SL in less that a year.


My bun is tragic right now... lol I need more hair!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 20, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> My bun is tragic right now... lol I need more hair!



Do you feather your hair before bunning?

I find the best buns come from when I sleep in 2 braids and stuff the fluffiness in the bun net.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 24, 2017)

Went to Sally's to load up on bunning supplies yesterday.  My signature bun is almost perfect this morning!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 24, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> My bun is tragic right now... lol I need more hair!


Me too 
I rock my little bun anyway. I make a ponytail and on the last "loop" I don't pull it through all the way. I'm taking a fast from fake hair cause I'm so lazy. I might get something for my birthday though. Maybe some feed-in braids.


----------



## LushLox (Jul 24, 2017)

At twelve weeks post bunning is more or less the best styling option for me now.

Loose wavy bun still work nicely for me.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 24, 2017)

Just ordered 2 Jumbo silk scrunchies since my old one stretched out.  I love these because this brand lasted through my daily bunning and took years to stretch out.  It was time to order new ones anyway. 

I ordered from Penny's Boutique on Amazon because you can't beat that Prime delivery!







*BLACK SILK CHARMEUSE SCRUNCHY*

Black Silk Charmeuse Scrunchies are available in six sizes - Skinny, Regular, Small, Large, Full and Jumbo. This fabric is 100% silk. Hand Wash Cold or Dry Clean.

For detailed descriptions of sizes and fabrics (e.g., the different silk textures), see the Sizes & Fabrics Explained page.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 25, 2017)

Is this solely dry bunning going on in here or are wet bunners welcomed? 

I have realized that I inadvertently chopped myself back to btwn BSB and MBL. When I joined the board, wet bunning produced good results for many ladies. I'm going to bun daily because I just can't find the time to install these mini Senegalese twist extensions.

For the past month I've been in cornrows going back and wore those in a bun daily. I took them down for an event this weekend and I'm already tired of this lose hair! Bunning is just so convenient.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 25, 2017)

MzSwift said:


> Is this solely dry bunning going on in here or are wet bunners welcomed?
> 
> I have realized that I inadvertently chopped myself back to btwn BSB and MBL. When I joined the board, wet bunning produced good results for many ladies. I'm going to bun daily because I just can't find the time to install these mini Senegalese twist extensions.
> 
> For the past month I've been in cornrows going back and wore those in a bun daily. I took them down for an event this weekend and I'm already tired of this lose hair! Bunning is just so convenient.


I do both, but I mostly do dry bunning.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 25, 2017)

@MzSwift get on in here!  Bunning is Bunning! 

This is my second week in the Bun.  I'm loving it and it's so addictive!  I don't carry a comb or anything!


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 27, 2017)

Tried to go a little higher on my head with today's bun...


----------



## LushLox (Oct 28, 2017)

I think I'm going to bun consistently to at least the end of the year. 

Would love to achieve wet bunning but I don't think my fine hair could deal with that. 

I need to order some hair pins, _not_ bobby pins because I find these can leave points of my scalp quite sore after long term bunning.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2017)

LushLox said:


> I think I'm going to bun consistently to at least the end of the year.
> 
> Would love to achieve wet bunning but I don't think my fine hair could deal with that.
> 
> I need to order some hair pins, _not_ bobby pins because I find these can leave points of my scalp quite sore after long term bunning.


I’m back in the game too! I will bun until the spring!


----------



## LushLox (Oct 29, 2017)

For all of the champion bunners here, do you apply a no comb process between wash days? I'm fine with no combing if I'm doing a loose messy bun but if I'm doing a style that it is neat and structured, it starts to get a bit challenging, and I need to use at least a brush. I've been making good progress with reducing the combing though so I don't want to blow it now.

How do you do it when you wear very neat buns do you have to succumb to the comb/brush.


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 29, 2017)

I literally wear my hair in some twisted bun or pony every day  I have photos of random cute styles too. Let me look around.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 29, 2017)

LushLox said:


> For all of the champion bunners here, do you apply a no comb process between wash days? I'm fine with no combing if I'm doing a loose messy bun but if I'm doing a style that it is neat and structured, it starts to get a bit challenging, and I need to use at least a brush. I've been making good progress with reducing the combing though so I don't want to blow it now.
> 
> How do you do it when you wear very neat buns do you have to succumb to the comb/brush.


I Glide the comb over my hair. I don’t comb through my strands.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 29, 2017)

Here is my little pony bun! Lol 
@faithVA 
I’m excited for it to get bigger!


----------



## LushLox (Oct 29, 2017)

shortdub78 said:


> Here is my little pony bun! Lol
> @faithVA
> I’m excited for it to get bigger!



Cute  I need to get some of those clips. But I need to be careful not to use them too much though, that's how I got the W in the back of my hair a while back along with the pony's! Bunning is like an art form for me, I really can't do one type of style too often and in the same place as the hair simply breaks off. I won't be making the same mistake again!

So do you take the clip down at the end of the day, moisturise (if you need to) then apply your scarf to set the style again for the morning?  That is what I normally do when I bun like that, it's such an excellent low mani style.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 29, 2017)

LushLox said:


> Cute  I need to get some of those clips. But I need to be careful not to use them too much though, that's how I got the W in the back of my hair a while back along with the pony's! Bunning is like an art form for me, I really can't do one type of style too often and in the same place as the hair simply breaks off. I won't be making the same mistake again!
> 
> So do you take the clip down at the end of the day, moisturise (if you need to) then apply your scarf to set the style again for the morning?  That is what I normally do when I bun like that, it's such an excellent low mani style.


Thanks! 
Yes I take the clip out, moisturize, then put on my scarf. I use spin pins, scrunchies, and other hair toys.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 17, 2019)

First time I've been comfortable showing this much of my nape since my setback in 2017.

Thrilled I'm able to do this bun again.  Not as massive as I used to have and it's getting some help from a strategically placed silk scrunchie, but I'm happy!


----------



## Chrismiss (Apr 17, 2019)

sunnieb said:


> First time I've been comfortable showing this much of my nape since my setback in 2017.
> 
> Thrilled I'm able to do this bun again.  Not as massive as I used to have and it's getting some help from a strategically placed silk scrunchie, but I'm happy!



I need some nape tips. Mine is starting to get crunchy and I want to save it.


----------



## sunnieb (Apr 17, 2019)

Chrismiss said:


> I need some nape tips. Mine is starting to get crunchy and I want to save it.



Please take special care of your nape at all costs!  Here's what I'm doing to get mine back.  It was bald back there in December 2017.

Deep condition weekly
Prepoo with EVCO before each dc
Use Shea butter mix
Cowash 3x weekly
Take hair vitamins
Moisturize and seal twice a day - always start at the nape and massage product in
Sleep with silk scarf or bonnet
Protective style 100% of the time
Exercise regularly
Drink 100oz of water daily
manage stress levels
I'll be going hardcore protective styling for at least another 2 years.  I'm in it for the long haul and will probably never fall back to wearing my hair out daily.   That's why I'm so excited that I can finally wear a bun.  I can't wait for it to get bigger as my hair grows longer.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 30, 2019)

My little bun is growing!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 30, 2019)

@ItsMeLilLucky


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 30, 2019)

sunnieb said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky


Thanks love! It’s time to go back. Way back. Back into time. 

You probably don’t get this reference, but it’s something that I used to hear on the radio before they played some good music 

Now it’s time to read some good posts.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 30, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thanks love! It’s time to go back. Way back. Back into time.
> 
> You probably don’t get this reference, but it’s something that I used to hear on the radio before they played some good music
> 
> Now it’s time to read some good posts.



I'm about to turn 47 on Sunday!  I know EXACTLY what you talking about! 

And yep, I may forget and act like I don't know what got me to dang near MBL, but I always return to bunning. I have to accept that. My hair has to be tucked away 95% of the time in order for me to get maximum retention. 

I'm cool with it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 30, 2019)

@sunnieb Im glad you caught the reference


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 31, 2019)

Finally finished reading the thread!  Lots of pretty hair up in here!!  

So I still feel like buns leave my hair too vulnerable but I have ideas about how to rock buns whenever I want to try my hand at it.  Perhaps revisiting wet/damp bunning as an option will help me feel better about maintaining moisture.  For me, when I dry bun, my perimeter (edges/nape/behind ears) which is the most fragile, is exposed to the elements and being rubbed against any surface I lay down on.  Not sure how else to combat that if I bun except by wet bunning.

I agree with someone upthread who mentioned that it may be because I've become "addicted" to PSing.  My last relaxer, I did wear my hair out for about 2 weeks post in banded ponytails and braided buns but then I was itching to protect it again.


----------



## TLC1020 (Oct 14, 2020)

Bumping thread.. 

Relaxed and bunning ladies.. Where ya'll at? 
Ready for 2021 Challenge


----------



## GraceandJoy (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi ,  I'm here in the shadows.
I bun daily.  I prefer it now.  My hair is high porosity, fine, and medium to low density. It thrives when I do the least, for now that's wearing it in a bun daily and also detangling daily (unless I fall asleep unexpectedly).  I've also learned through trial and error that I need to gently detangle daily to remove shed hairs and to "un-cling" hairs that want to cling.  I moisturize and seal daily.


----------



## sunnieb (Oct 15, 2020)

Still bunning daily!

Not dressing up and going out makes it easy to bun.


----------



## CICI24 (Oct 15, 2020)

I have just returned back to bunning.


----------



## sunnieb (May 22, 2021)

I can finally post another bun pic in this thread!  Being able to do my signature (although smaller) bun is a major milestone and a true indication that I'm retaining what I grow. 

I'll still do my 'twist and tuck' dally with a flexi clip, but when I hang out on the weekends, I'll bust out the bun.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 22, 2021)

sunnieb said:


> I can finally post another bun pic in this thread!  Being able to do my signature (although smaller) bun is a major milestone and a true indication that I'm retaining what I grow.
> 
> I'll still do my 'twist and tuck' dally with a flexi clip, but when I hang out on the weekends, I'll bust out the bun.
> 
> View attachment 472359


I’m so happy for you!  You have worked SO hard and now reaping the fruits of your labor.


----------



## sunnieb (May 23, 2021)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m so happy for you!  You have worked SO hard and now reaping the fruits of your labor.



Thank you!

It's nerve wracking sometimes.  I had my last bought of breakage last August. Not sure how many inches I lost. 

My hair seems to be reacting to all this TLC.....FINALLY!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 23, 2021)

sunnieb said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's nerve wracking sometimes.  I had my last bought of breakage last August. Not sure how many inches I lost.
> 
> My hair seems to be reacting to all this TLC.....FINALLY!


I’m sad that you lost inches, but at least the worst of it seems to be over. Victories are victories lol


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 15, 2022)

Giving this thread a bump.  My hair retention is stellar because I still bun daily. I also spritz my ends with watered down conditioner each morning before bunning.  Taking extra care of your ends is key to maximum retention.


----------



## Miadoll (Mar 15, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> Giving this thread a bump.  My hair retention is stellar because I still bun daily. I also spritz my ends with watered down conditioner each morning before bunning.  Taking extra care of your ends is key to maximum retention.


Do you bun wet or dry?


----------



## sunnieb (Mar 15, 2022)

Miadoll said:


> Do you bun wet or dry?


Dry, but I wet the ends before I bun it up. My hair is extremely dry and my ends drink up all the moisture I give it.


----------



## Miadoll (Mar 15, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> Dry, but I wet the ends before I bun it up. My hair is extremely dry and my ends drink up all the moisture I give it.


This is good info, I tried wet bunning and got a lot of breakage so I was curious. Dry bumming with a spritz on the ends sounds like it would work for me


----------



## TLC1020 (Mar 21, 2022)

I'm going back to bunning when I take these braids down in the upcoming weeks. Years ago when I used to bun, I retained so much length.


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 10, 2022)

After a 2 1/2 year hiatus, my signature bun will return this week! 

I'll start going in the office once a week and can't go in with my "Zoom" twist and tuck.  

Here are 3 practice buns from this afternoon. I can't believe how out of practice I am!  I used to swoop my hair up in a perfect bun without thinking.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 10, 2022)

@sunnieb what is the benefit of the netting?


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 10, 2022)

GettingKinky said:


> @sunnieb what is the benefit of the netting?



Controls flyaways and gives my bun that nice, round shape. Not sure if @divachyk still posts, but she told me about using a bun net and it changed my bunning game forever.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jul 11, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> Controls flyaways and gives my bun that nice, round shape. Not sure if @divachyk still posts, but she told me about using a bun net and it changed my bunning game forever.


Your bun is definitely looking nice and full.


----------



## Plushottie (Jul 11, 2022)

sunnieb said:


> After a 2 1/2 year hiatus, my signature bun will return this week!
> 
> I'll start going in the office once a week and can't go in with my "Zoom" twist and tuck.
> 
> ...


That bun is delicious looking


----------



## sunnieb (Jul 30, 2022)

Sally's finally got some dark brown bun nets in stock. Much better color for my hair. 

Here's my Saturday running errands bun from today:


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 3, 2022)

Man, I can't wait until I'm able to bun comfortably again. This will be my thread.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 3, 2022)

TLC1020 said:


> Man, I can't wait until I'm able to bun comfortably again. This will be my thread.


Me too, I got a little nub


----------



## Prettyeyes (Aug 3, 2022)

I will bun today through Friday day timeafter putting some s-curl and ecostyler gel on my hair for the wet sleek look. Friday night I get a relaxer! And a style.I will take pics later today of my bun.


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 3, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Me too, I got a little nub



I remember my 'lil nub' days!  Juicy buns don't happen overnight. You'll get there!


----------



## sunnieb (Aug 6, 2022)

I wasn't in the mood to do my regular bun today, so here's my old stand by twist and tuck. As long as my ends are protected, it counts as a bun!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 12, 2022)

Just relaxed last night. It's funny how I forget how to deal with all my hair being straight.  My regular hair pins keep slipping out. 

So I used a plastic knock-off Flexi 8 clip to hold my hair in place. Found a new hairstyle in the process. So glad I have enough hair for this look!  Can't wait for more hair in 2023!


----------

